# SPAIN - Stadium and Arena Development News



## Aragorn10000 (Jun 24, 2004)

Este es el nuevo proyecto para el estadio del Real Madrid:
This is the new proyect for Real Madrid Stadium:




















Y este es el nuevo estadio para mi ciudad, Palencia:
And this is the new stadium for my city, Palencia:


----------



## WaXeS (Feb 14, 2005)

En el proyecto del Bernabeu....es retractil?...y como para cuando lo pretenden tener?


----------



## Aragorn10000 (Jun 24, 2004)

Si, es retractil
Esto es tan solo un proyecto, todavia no hay fechas.


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

*CIUDAD DEL REAL MADRID (training center and many other things)*

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=262780


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

Some of the pictures on the Spanish thread


eli said:


> Nuevas fotos en la web de Lamela
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

eli said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dewback  



eli said:


> Bueno, ahí va alguna foto más de la web de AS:
> 
> Plantilla y autoridades en la zona del primer equipo
> 
> ...





eli said:


> noticias de la web oficial blanca sobre la Ciudad del Real Madrid:
> Las Peñas visitan la nueva Ciudad Deportiva
> Así planifica el Club el traslado a la Ciudad del Real Madrid
> Los técnicos de las categorias inferiores del Real Madrid visitan Valdebebas
> ...





















This is only the 20% of the Real Madrid's City, 120 hectares (300 acres?) of pure football.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Thats actually better than a lot of football stadiums in some countries. Probably most of Central, South America and Africa.

How is Real Madrid's debt going? They better hope that an Athletico or Barca supporter doesn't become Governor of that bank.


----------



## Edson-CMA (Oct 12, 2004)

*Training Centres*

Here in Brazil we have a lot of good training centers... some of them are maybe better than a lot in Europe.

Big clubs like Cruzeiro, São Paulo, Atletico Paranaense have great areas for football.

Some pics of Cruzeiro Training Center (called "Toca da Raposa")
Luis Felipe Scolari and Wanderley Luxemburgo work there.


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

It's great!!!
And what about a new Flamengo's training complex project by Niemeyer? It's true?


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

Ciudad del Real Madrid


----------



## Edson-CMA (Oct 12, 2004)

eli said:


> It's great!!!
> And what about a new Flamengo's training complex project by Niemeyer? It's true?



Its true! But is a legend. Flamengo is one of the poorest teams in Brazil.
In the national league this year, he is only 19º. If they finish in that position, they will play the second division in 2006.

They have 20 million fans, but is very bad administrated.
Their debt is aprox. 180 mi dollars.

A training center (they dont have one today) is important. But they have more problems.

If you look the standings of the league today, 2003 and 2004 you will see that the bests clubs have more structures, and low debts.
Today, the biggest clubs in Brazil: Cruzeiro, Sao Paulo, Santos, Atletico Paranaense and Internacional.

More pics:

Atletico Paranaense Training Center









Sao Paulo Training Center


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

Santos is a big club and Corinthians is not a big club?
I am afraid that my knowledge about the brasilian championship is very small...


----------



## Isaac Newell (May 17, 2004)

The biggest club in Brasil, O Timao - Corinthians


----------



## Crocodine (Feb 20, 2005)

BobDaBuilder said:


> How is Real Madrid's debt going? They better hope that an Athletico or Barca supporter doesn't become Governor of that bank.


Real Madrid's current debt = 0€


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Crocodine said:


> Real Madrid's current debt = 0€


Yep. They're fortunate to have a city council that was happy, a few years ago, to pay way over the odds to purchase the land upon which Real Madrid's old training ground stood. Wiped out Real Madrid's huge debts in an instant!


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

JimB said:


> Yep. They're fortunate to have a city council that was happy, a few years ago, to pay way over the odds to purchase the land upon which Real Madrid's old training ground stood. Wiped out Real Madrid's huge debts in an instant!



Well they did sell some land the same way many other clubs have and will in the future.What's your point.
I remember an angry Atletico Madrid supporter telling me that Real Madrid is the club of the government or the rich.Where as Atletico were the working mans club.Ha,ha,ha.I've yet to see any of these so called working class clubs feed the poor.
They are all the same unjustifiably over rated clubs run by corporations.Be it the governments club,the working clas club etc.....It's all the same bullshit.


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Peshu said:


> Well they did sell some land the same way many other clubs have and will in the future.What's your point.
> I remember an angry Atletico Madrid supporter telling me that Real Madrid is the club of the government or the rich.Where as Atletico were the working mans club.Ha,ha,ha.I've yet to see any of these so called working class clubs feed the poor.
> They are all the same unjustifiably over rated clubs run by corporations.Be it the governments club,the working clas club etc.....It's all the same bullshit.


Kind of misses the point.

It's well known that a few years ago (before Real Madrid started splashing out tens of millions on the likes of Zidane, Figo, Ronaldo etc, if I remember correctly) Real Madrid had huge debts. Then the Madrid City council saved Real by paying a huge sum to buy their training ground. It was a big scandal because everyone knew that the council had paid far, far too much for the land. In effect, they were bankrolling a football club with the public's money.


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

I would never talk about things that I do not know, you should do the same thing. Though my english is very very limited, I am going to try to explain what I want to say in a best possible way.

THE COUNCIL DIDN'T PAID ANYTHING TO REAL MADRID!!!!!!, ok?
After this sentence, everything what you have said does not mean anything. You lost the moral authority to talk about Real Madrid.

Madrid's Council and the region of the Comunidad de Madrid (CAM) did not pay anything, they re-qualified part of the land of the old training center (it was a sport area and turned into edificable area) and they obteined 1+1/3 of the four skyscrapers that are going to be constructed in that place. Only four skyscrapers because Real Madrid, and as consequence of this agreement, obtained fewer edificability that was corresponding to him and obtained less than all the rest owners of the neighborhood that also was in the same case; even being the first owner there 50 years ago when it was an area out of city (now is in a privileged situation).
Two towers and the 64'3 % of the third one was from Real Madrid, the rest from this one for the CAM and the fourth one for the Council. Each one sold this patrimony the way they want to do it. Real Madrid got 90.000 million pesetas (less than 550 millions euros), the Council and the CAM 40 000, and the Estate obteined the third part of these 130.000 in taxes. The city earned 60.000 square meters of green zones and a new incredible financial center.
The place will turn into one of the most emblematic tertiary complexes in Europe, at a the level of the Defense, the Docklands or the Postdamer Playz; in representation, volume of business and importance.
The agreement was approved by practically all the political and social institutions: PP, IU, UGT and CC.OO, the Managerial Organizations and the Federation of Residents Associations. An operation of this type was never realized by so many transparency and political and social support.

You said "they're fortunate to have a city council that was happy, a few years ago, to pay way over the odds to purchase the land upon which Real Madrid's old training ground stood". I repeat, nobody paid anything.
The operation "Old Training Ground" was a success for all the parts and a Harvard business case study has been made (the second one that this prestigious University dedicates to Real Madrid during the mandate of the current president, Florentino Pérez).
One year ago "someone" that is not capable to expel his eternal complex of inferiority (we all know the name of the club even they kept in the anonymity) denounced illegalities of Real Madrid, of the CAM and of the Council in the sale of the land, to the Comisión Europea (CE). A few weeks later the CE not only reaffirm the legality of the operation but they praised the cleanliness of this one.


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

Also you should know that the Barcelona sold lands that the Council of Barcelona re-qualified; twice in the Barcelona's history. During the dictatorship of Franco and again a few months ago. But the operations neither were so successful nor were done by the extreme cleanliness of Real Madrid.
The Atlético wants to do the same thing with the stadium, a land that for the Council is not very strategically important but sure that they will give green light to the operation.

This is very funny, Atlético de Madrid claims that Alcorcón's council (close to Madrid) gives them 130 hectares. You wrote "they were bankrolling to football club with the public's money", that's a good example. They will give them many hectares that had been destined to the enjoyment of the people in these council. The residents in Alcorcón are not going to receive anything. This is what you call a "big scandal"
The area of the new Real Madrid Training Ground does not a gift, Real Madrid bought this 120 hectares land negotiating one to one and directly with the many little owners of the land.
Real Madrid bought these area in 2001 paying 2' 53 millions euros (what a reserves player costs) but due to the privileged situation and the presence of a prestigious club like it is Real Madrid, the land nowadays costs 361'45 millions euros (5 Zidanes, the most expensive football player of the history of football). When the things are done by cleanliness and from the legality, the luck is with you.


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

The madridistas can agree more or less with the sports policy of the current president Florentino Pérez but what we cannot criticize him it is the dedication, effort, honesty, cleanliness, legality ... with the one that leads the club. And he does it with generosity, dedicating his valuable time without receiving anything because he is not the owner of the club, the onwers are the 80.000 members who fill every Sunday the stadium and all the white supporters in the world. 
Probably in the past, Real Madrid could be as the rest of the clubs of the world that believe they can live out of the law with impunity. But during the last 5 years the supporters of Real Madrid Football Club can feel proud because Real Madrid is different from the rest we will not see related to anything turbid or illegal for a long time.

Real Madrid is the best club of the world and this generates many rumors and lies surround him everyday. The supporters are accustomed and already we do not answer to these assaults but there are moments in which you feel that is a personal attack.
I hope that you have understood me and do not return to talk about things that you do not know.


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm sorry. I was angry


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

JimB said:


> Kind of misses the point.
> 
> It's well known that a few years ago (before Real Madrid started splashing out tens of millions on the likes of Zidane, Figo, Ronaldo etc, if I remember correctly) Real Madrid had huge debts. Then the Madrid City council saved Real by paying a huge sum to buy their training ground. It was a big scandal because everyone knew that the council had paid far, far too much for the land. In effect, they were bankrolling a football club with the public's money.




Errrr.I don't think it misses the point at all.There has never been any proof of any wrong doing.If you have any please release it as all the anti-Madridistas would love to see it.I think you're a victim of sensationalist journalism.
First thing Barcelona and other anti Real Madrid supporters do is make up sensationalist bullshit to make up excuses.
Excuses as to why they are not the greatest,most famous and biggest club in the world.A problem which Real Madrid doesn't have.As they suffer no inferiority complex.Not from Barcelona.Not from Milan.Not from any o club.
As they are rightly recognized as the zenith of club football.
Albeit i still think the big players earn way tooooooooooo much money.Winks.


----------



## Crocodine (Feb 20, 2005)

@ JimB: See what happens when you know nothing about Real Madrid? See what happens, Lebowski? See what happens? oke:


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

Crocodine said:


> @ JimB: See what happens when you know nothing about Real Madrid? See what happens, Lebowski? See what happens? oke:


Well, I'll admit that I don't know nearly as much about this as Eli, or even Peshu. My post was based on what I read or saw in numerous media at the time. If those reports were all 100% wrong, then I apologise. But blame the source of the reports rather than me.

However, it would be interesting to see an informed and objective opinion from someone who isn't so close to Real Madrid. I suspect that we might get a rather different story. I'm in no position to say which side is being more economical with the truth.


----------



## Crocodine (Feb 20, 2005)

Those reports were 100% wrong, Jim. Clubs like Manchester Utd, FC Barcelona or Bayern München asked Brussels to investigate the transaction, but no sign of irregularity was found at all.
There can't be any investigation more transparent with the truth than Brussels itself.


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

JimB said:


> However, it would be interesting to see an informed and objective opinion from someone who isn't so close to Real Madrid. I suspect that we might get a rather different story. I'm in no position to say which side is being more economical with the truth.


You'll never find anyone that talk about Real Madrid with objectivity. An example: you are not a supporter of any spanish club but you had talked about Real Madrid with hardness, accusing without arguments, influenced by slightly professional media. I gave you confirmed information but I recognize that I'm always going to look at the positive side of my club, and as consequence of this I´m not an objetive opinion.
This Club shakes so many passions so or you hate it deeply, or you adore and admire it up to the infinite; nobody is indifferent. :dunno:  

The old training center. You can see the tennis courts, the football grounds and the Raimundo Saporta Arena.









An initial idea of the new financial center...









The four skycrapers of the new financial center designed by Pei, Pelli, Carvajal and Álvarez-Sala, and Foster.









At the left, the Santiago Bernabeu Stadium. In front of it, the Azca financial center. You can see the Picasso Tower and the Europa Tower.









In this general view you can see the Azca financial center (right) and the new financial center (left). There are 2'5 Km between them and both of them will form de Financial Corridor.









I edit:
the 16th spanish thread about the new financial center (the Madrid Arena)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=285394 
The international thread
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=310162 







Peshu said:


> As they are rightly recognized as the zenith of club football.


...and basketball, the other "galactic" section  . We are the best basketball club in Europe, and the two best european players of the basketball history were here, Drazen Petrovic (tragically dead) and Arvydas Sabonis
http://www.realmadrid.com/articulo/sabonis_bernabeu_ojala_copa_europa_26804.htm 
, both very important NBA players in a difficult epoch for the european players in USA.

+Real Madrid Fútbol (football):
9 Champion's Leagues
29 Spanish Leagues
....

+Real Madrid Baloncesto (basketball):
8 Euroleagues
29 Spanish Leagues
....

The NBA want to form a future European Conference and Real Madrid is one of the keys for this project. This summer the Real Madrid basketball executives had meetings with Chicago Bulls and LA Lakers executives, when Real Madrid visited this two cities in his World Tour.


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

Good news, on Monday the First Team will make their first train in the new training complex (built in 15 months!!), the Academy has been working there during the last 40 days.
http://www.realmadrid.com/articulo/equipo_ciudad_real_madrid_27333.htm 
When the mini-stadium be finish (it was begun in august and want to finish it in january!!), is going to be constructed the 1B fase with a mass media building, a training area for the Basketball team and the Real Madrid Arena.
And then the second fase...

The presidente of the Citic Guoan and important chinese businessmen visiting the new training center in a 90 minutes tour.
http://www.realmadrid.com/articulo/shilin_li_presidente_citic_guoan_27296.htm


----------



## antigr12 (Apr 1, 2005)

is it possible that they could build a new " bernabeu " inside the ciudad real in the future ? if they build a new 20000 seats arena , then they could build a +100000 stadium with selling of their current one ( which is limited *in capacity* in spite of modernizing , new roof etc... ) and its ground near the avenida castellana , they'd win huge amount of money . There was that plan/option included by Lamela for the whole project to increase spectacularily the mini-stadium to this capacity .


----------



## Crocodine (Feb 20, 2005)

^^ It is a reality to face in the future by the club, Antigr12.
Bernabéu stadium is in its final period of life... probably it'll last 5 or 8 years more, but a new stadium is highly required by the club's current and future status. A stadium with more capacity (around 100k), a modern and astounding design and plenty of facilities such as restaurants, shops... even a hotel, if it's possible, it's highly desirable in a short period of time.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

^I,m not sure if building a new stadium is such a good idea.The Bernabeu is not the best stadium in the world.But it would have to be in the top ten.
I think that the real problem lies in the fact that where ever they build it.It won't be in such a prestigious location as the Castellana.
Correct me if i'm wrong.But i believe that the Bernabeu has a capacity to seat 80,000 spectators.And with all the renovations has finally become a five star stadium according to u.e.f.a.
So i don't know if building a new stadium far away from the city to increase the capacity by another 20,000 spectators is worth it at all.
And have in mind that even if they decide to build the most stunning stadium on the planet.Some one else will always build a better one in the future.And then another one and so on.
I think the current stadium is good enough.And in a location that's the envy of every other football club in the world.So i think they should just leave it in its unique location.


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

Peshu said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong.But i believe that the Bernabeu has a capacity to seat 80,000 spectators.And with all the renovations has finally become a five star stadium according to u.e.f.a.


80.354 normal seats + 3.800 VIP seats + media, club workers, police,...
I think Real Madrid don't need a bigger stadium. Higher seats are in the "limit" of differ the football players.
Bernabeu is not a five stars stadium because of its location :weird: . You know how UEFA works...
The UEFA congratuleted the club for the extraordinary quality of the stadium but used the excuse that it was not possible to control the advertising in such a centric place.; the buildings and shops that surround it are full of advertising cartels. Always the money...
The best players in the world can not play and enjoy an international final in a historical and modern place like Bernabeu Stadium because of a stupid thing.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

I stated that the Bernabeu became a 5 star stadium after the renovations.Not due to its location.I only said its location was unique.They are two different things.I guess English is not your first language.So i understand.


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Anyway uefa are money hungry pricks.Goooooo Real Madrid.


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

Peshu said:


> I stated that the Bernabeu became a 5 star stadium after the renovations.Not due to its location.I only said its location was unique.They are two different things.I guess English is not your first language.So i understand.


I understood what you said, the problem is my english  
I was trying to say that at this moment the Bernabeu is not a five stars stadium, the uefa has not given it this honor. The UEFA have put a silly excuse,his sponsors would not have exclusivity because the stadium is surrounded with marks/brands due to his centric location.
When I said " :weird: " I was talking about the UEFA.


----------



## Crocodine (Feb 20, 2005)

That was the real reason??? Phucking UEFA!!!!!
Anyway, the stadium is getting older... Another idea: Why not to completely refurbish Bernabéu from its foundations?


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

eli said:


> I understood what you said, the problem is my english
> I was trying to say that at this moment the Bernabeu is not a five stars stadium, the uefa has not given it this honor. The UEFA have put a silly excuse,his sponsors would not have exclusivity because the stadium is surrounded with marks/brands due to his centric location.
> When I said " :weird: " I was talking about the UEFA.


Sorry Eli.I obviously misunderstood you.Are we still amigos? :cheers:


----------



## Peshu (Jan 12, 2005)

Crocodine said:


> That was the real reason??? Phucking UEFA!!!!!
> Anyway, the stadium is getting older... Another idea: Why not to completely refurbish Bernabéu from its foundations?


I think that is a fantastic idea kay:


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

eli said:


> I understood what you said, the problem is my english
> I was trying to say that at this moment the Bernabeu is not a five stars stadium, the uefa has not given it this honor. The UEFA have put a silly excuse,his sponsors would not have exclusivity because the stadium is surrounded with marks/brands due to his centric location.
> When I said " :weird: " I was talking about the UEFA.



i heard too that after the renovations, bernabeu has become a 5-stars stadium this year


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

willo said:


> i heard too that after the renovations, bernabeu has become a 5-stars stadium this year


It is not a five stars stadium, trusts in me. When it happens, the UEFA puts this plate in the stadium.










It is shameful that the Bernabéu does not have this title and other out of date stadiums...


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

First day in the new training center:
http://www.realmadrid.com/articulo/ciudad_real_madrid_equipo_27379.htm 
http://www.realmadrid.com/articulo/estreno_ciudad_real_madrid_27381.htm 




Peshu said:


> Sorry Eli.I obviously misunderstood you.Are we still amigos? :cheers:


Of course, amigo; hahaha
That's a sample of my friendship, I dedicate you this pics as Guti dedicated, the match against Betis, to Di Stefano and Sacchi   .

It might be the mini-stadium in January (8.000 seats)









It might be the mini-stadium in some years (25.000 seats); in font of it, the Real Madrid Arena



























The offices and mass media building (placed between the first team area and the mini-stadium).


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

Why we are so yokels? When we have a top trainer as Luxa, we despise him and we press until the club throw him. We only stand the mediocre trainers; we said that they are humbles, they feel Real Madrid in his heart,... garbage!!
We must be clear, Lopez Caro has no idea of what elite football means, is a poor man used by the club to stop the critiques in the short term. I bet that in January he will return to the reserves team.

We have been lucky because Arsenal was the most weakest team to whom we could face, but Arsenal is even more luckier because Real Madrid:
+has a lost trainer who does not orders on nobody, a marionette.
+we are blinded, we want that reserves play in the first team and they are not at the level of the first division.
+we play every game as visitors, even in Bernabéu. We have 80.000 members that seems they enjoy whistling to the team and pressing the players.

zaqattaq, I think that say that Barça is the best team in the world is a free opinion. First, they will have to demonstrate it with titles (I am talking about being a winning team and not win a league and continuing sleeping 5 years more, we will see); secondly, they continue without hooking the supporters (61.000 supportes last game in a 98.00 stadium), ¿what is happening?; and thirdly, there is only two teams that offer safety and witness and the name are Juventus and Chelsea (sorry but it's my opinion  ), the others can win and lose against anyone.


----------



## Crocodine (Feb 20, 2005)

Eli, the media threw Luxa and some of the brazilian players to the angry mob. Yes, the same media that a year ago put Luxa in the Mount Olympus.
The Bernabeu spectators are very driven. They don't have any personality at all... Look, there's still many people that whistles Ronaldo every single time he touches the ball.
There's a difference between a corporation and a football club: The fanatic and media driven supporters. That's the big issue with Real Madrid today.
We must clean those bastards from the Bernabeu grades.

Besides, they pay in some cases a respectable amount of money for their tickets and the only thing they do is to whistle. Poor brainless bastards...


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Whats wrong with just training at the stadium itself? It must be a pain for the players to have to drive all the way out to the middle of whoop-whoop just to train when you have a perfectly decent ground in the middle of the city.


----------



## Iain1974 (Jun 16, 2004)

BobDaBuilder said:


> Whats wrong with just training at the stadium itself? It must be a pain for the players to have to drive all the way out to the middle of whoop-whoop just to train when you have a perfectly decent ground in the middle of the city.


Training would tear up the pitch too much.


----------



## Crocodine (Feb 20, 2005)

BobDaBuilder said:


> Whats wrong with just training at the stadium itself? It must be a pain for the players to have to drive all the way out to the middle of whoop-whoop just to train when you have a perfectly decent ground in the middle of the city.


Actually, most of the players live nearer to the new facilities than to the stadium. And, of course, the main reason is what Iain wrote.


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

Crocodine said:


> We must clean those bastards from the Bernabeu grades.


Amen. I am glad to see that someone think the same way as me though the majority think that the supporters can do what they want. Be a Real Madrid member give a a lot of rights but it required a few duties; it is not only receive, Real Madrid fans must contribute. It is supposed that these 80.000 members represent all the Real Madrid fans but at this moment they do not represent me, and I believe that they don't represent anybody.
Bitter fanatics, Skinheads and Cigar smokers, out of this sacred stadium!!


BobDaBuilder said:


> Whats wrong with just training at the stadium itself?


As Iain1974 said, the grass suffer so much and the stadium don't have many important things: the gymnasium, the hidrotherapy for injured players,.... Fortunately the old training center of Real Madrid was in the middle of the city and the new training center (Valdebebas) is is near the urban center and next to the airport.









"La Ciudad del Real Madrid" is placed in a zone where there is projected one of the most important developments of Europe. In a few years Valdebebas will transform in a very important neighborhood of Madrid.


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

This is my christmas gift for the people who love or hate... but admires Real Madrid.





Maybe many people don't know it but Real Madrid is more than a football club. Besides the football it has had 25 successful sports sections:

+CYCLING
Vicente Carretero and Julián Berrendero took part of the II Vuelta a España, 1936 (the third best competition of the world cycling). Carretero won 5 stages and Berrendero was 4th in the general classification and was the first spanish cyclist. In that years Spain was a Republic so the shield/emblem of Real Madrid was the republican one (without the crown)









+BOXING
Boxing in the Bernabéu stadium. In the 50's boxing was a very popular sport in Spain. "Young" Martín won the European Championship Flyweight defending Real Madrid









+ATHLETICS
This sports section was created in 1930 and won several championships of Spain. In the pic, José Luis González, get the World Record of 1500 meters in covered facility in 1986









+HANDBALL11
Champions of Spain in 51-52 campaign. It is the sports section that more followers was congregating in the stadium, after football. In the pic, a game of Handball11 in the Bernabéu Stadium with its clasicist form (50's)









+HANDBALL7
Champions of Spain in 52-53 season.

+CHESS
Section founded in 1933. The best masters of that years competed with the chess-players of Real Madrid. Arturito Pomar, Fuentes, Sanz and Pérez won the Spanish Championship. Pic of the Spanish Championship 1943, Arturito Pomar (11 years) faces Fuentes









+VOLLEYBALL
It was created in the 50's. It won 7 Spanish Leagues and 12 Spanish Cups. In the pic the team of the 82-83, this season won the League and the Cup but it was the last year that existed









+ROWING
Pic in the reservoir of el Parque del Retiro. In 1954 the two first teams in the Spring Cup were Real Madrid B and Real Madrid A









+BOLOS PALMA (SKITTLES?)

+FENCING

+GYMNASTICS RHYTHMIC

+GYMNASTICS ARTISTIC

+WEIGHT-LIFTING

+HOCKEY (over grass)

+ROLLER HOCKEY









+ WRESTLING

+SWIMMING

+PELOTA

+PETANQUE

+BASEBALL (pelota-base)
This section was active from 1945 to 1963 and in this time it won 8 Spanish Leagues. The pic shows the celebration of the title in 1950, in the Bernabéu Stadium









+RUGBY

+ARCHERY

+TABLE TENNIS

+TENNIS
Ok, I hope you believe what I am going to say. Real Madrid won a Tennis Grand Slam... Wimbledon!! Manolo Santana competed with the emblem of Real Madrid in two phases of his sports career. The first phase (first years of the 60's) won the Spanish Championship and the Torneo Conde Godó de Barcelona. In the second phase (1965-70's) he won another Spanish Championship and the prestigious english tournement. The pic was taked in July 1, 1966, that day Santana won Wimbledom with "Real Madrid in his heart"


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

And finally....

The baskertball section is an example of the exigency that exists in Real Madrid (sometimes is excessive). In the NBA you play for showtime, in Europe you play to win and in Real Madrid you live to win (or maybe you win to live). Fortunately the basketball fans of Real Madrid are more reasonables than the football ones. But while basketball certainly draws less attention than in America, the pressure to win is still great in Madrid. Coaches receive intense scrutiny and often criticism. NBA coaching legend, George Karl, learned this when he coached Real several years back.
"In a place like Real Madrid, you have to win, or you'll get fired," Karl told CBS Sportsline.com's Frank Lawlor. "They don't give coaches there the time that you would get even in the NBA to build a team. The first year I thought I coached as well as I could have, but that's not how they saw it."
Despite facing the difficult task of leading the team following Real Madrid captain's death, Karl encountered pressure to resign after his first season in 1989-90. He returned for the 1991-92 campaign, but the results again fell short of lofty expectations. "I had fun coaching there, and we won a lot of games, but if you talked to people in Spain, they'd say I was a failure, because I didn't win a championship," Karl said.
People in America describes Karl as a "leader with the only ambition of winning", did he learn to win in Madrid?

+BASKETBALL
Basketball is a sport that I don't know very well but I am going to try to explain the best I could what Real Madrid Basketball means. I hope you excuses my ignorance and mistakes (and my terrible english, as usual); it is not easy to find information of european basketball, football eclipses everything.
It is the only RealMadrid sports section active today, though it has been thought to close it many times because is not autosufficiently and is alive due to the football team. This section was created in 1931 and did not stand out until the 50's, when the excelent and honesty executive Raimundo Saporta and the splendid coach Ferrandiz put on the foundations to create "the best basketball team of the world out of the NBA".
The section has been a few years without giving good results (today spanish basketball is not also the mediatic sport that was when Real Madrid was the King of Europe) but last year the club signed one of the best coachs of Europe (Bozidar Maljkovic) with whom we won the Spanish League (ACB). We trust in him to make a team with stars (now we have Bullock and Rakocevic) and young players with NBA future (Reyes, Sinanovic, Tomas, Gelabale, Hervelle) that allows us to compete again as the best European team.

--The team in the 30's









--The team in 1947. A game in Frontón Fiesta Alegre, the place where Real Madrid played. In that years basketball was played in places without cover and with the football ball









--1952









--The first Euroleague









--In 1965 Real Madrid won its second Euroleague. In the pic the great President don Santiago Bernabéu with the team over the "concrete" of Frontón Fiesta Alegre. The captain, Emiliano, seizes don Santiago.









--Pic of 1970. Luyk with the ball and a Varese player, Varese was the maximum rival of that years. This day Real Madrid scored in its own hoop as a winning strategy, this provoked a change in the international regulation









--Real Madrid win its 5th euroleague against Varese and turns into the best team in Europa (1974), an honor that nobody has managed to be equal till now









--7th Euroleague (1980). Brabender with the cup, and Walter Szczerbiak (the father of Wally Szczerbiak, the NBA star of Minnesota Timberwolves).









Our current player Igor Rakocevic played in Minnesota Timberwolves for one year, he did not manage to triumph but he found the protection of the Szczerbiak family, "Wally and his family treated me as one of them, I passed a lot of time with them and they helped me to adapt to the american way of life". The destiny wanted that Rakocevic signed for Real Madrid last summer, the team where the father of his great friend Wally played. In the pic, Walter with his son, Wally, admiring the Euroleague trophy. Wally as a NBA star
















--Sorry, I don't have any pic of the 80's: Corbalán, Delibasic the gentleman (+),...

--Drazen Petrovic, one of two best European players of the history. It was pure showtime (62 points in an european final) but overcoat a real winner; a winner player in the most winner club. He played in Madrid only one season, 88-89, and then he went away to the NBA ... without saying goodbye. It was a shock.
Some months later to leave Madrid, Petrovic said: "If I have to leave the NBA and come back to Europa, the team I would choose it would be Real Madrid; no doubt. It is the best european team and I had a great year there, we won two titles and due to the injuries we could not win the Spanish League, I love the city, the club and the fans.
I did not desert the Real Madrid fans, I am a professional and I always have to aim to the highest. I also left the Cibona to go to Madrid and my countrymen had to accept it. I have very good memories of the RealMadrid fans and I hope they think the same about me."
Of course, the best memory.









--Arvydas Sabonis, the other best European player of the history. He always said that he would not play in the same team as Petrovic... at the same time. The president of Real Madrid that days, Ramon Mendoza, wanted to buy both players the same year, but Sabonis fulfilled his words (the relationship beetwen this great players was not very good). He stayed 3 seasons with us and he won our 8th and last Euroleague (1995). He went away from Madrid to the NBA with tears in his eyes. Sabas, we don't forget you!!!









At this moment Sabas is the president of Zalgiris, his former team. This team played last year against Real Madrid in Euroleague and in the pic you can see the "president" Sabas joking with "Boza" Maljkovic, our coach









--Fernando Martín. Not surprisingly, a Real Madrid player was the pioneer; the first spanish player in NBA. Good player, the best competitor, the captain. Fernando playing the Open McDonalds final, 1988: Real Madrid-Boston Celtics









Nobody has taken the number 10 in Real Madrid since he died.









--Sorry, I don't have any pic of the latest 90's first 00's (bad days for Real Madrid basketball): Djordjevic the leader, Herreros,...


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

--The basketball team today (as the coach use to say: "a team of greats players, better as human beings")
http://www.realmadrid.com/baloncesto/plantilla/
http://www.acb.com/plantilla.php?cod_equipo=MAD&cod_competicion=LACB&cod_edicion=50 
http://www.euroleague.net/teams/teamCard.jsp?id=MAD 

Some of our current players:

>Gelabale: as Boza said, "when we manage to anger him, his face can touch the hoop"
















>"Sweet" Bullock: a human cannon









>Sinanovic: 2'21meters









>Rako: the best player of the best national team of the world (Serbia and Montenegro)









>Tomas: 20 years









>Reyes: our fighter









>Hervelle: the belgian gladiator










--ARENAS: Real Madrid played in the Frontón Fiesta Alegre its first games. Until there was inaugurated the basketball pavilion in the Old Training Center (1966) where Real Madrid obtained the major exploits. Some years later and with the boom of the spanish basketball in the first years of the 90's, the facility remains small and Real Madrid played in the Palacio de Deportes de la Comunidad de Madrid, sharing the Arena with another club of Madrid, Estudiantes









But spanish basketball had a crisis and the big pavilions was almost impossible to fill, the club takes the decision to return to the Pavilion of the Old Training Center. It suffered a few improvements and it was inaugurated on February 16, 1999, with capacity for 5.200 persons. In this years the pavilion was called Raimundo Saporta









The Old Training Center and the Saporta Pavilion were destroyed in 2003 to build the new financial center (post 23). Nowadays the team plays in the Palacio Vistalegre (post 53) waiting for the new Arena (post 50).


--TORNEO DE NAVIDAD: The Christmas Tournement (today is called Torneo Raimundo Saporta Memorial Fernando Martín) it is the most prestigious basketball friendly tournement and possibly the most ancient (1965). The best teams and european national teams competed in it. This year is not going to be celebrated, the club decided that it should be played in the summer (pre-season). Lately it was not the same thing than before and was not easy to bring maximum level teams to Madrid in the middle of the season. In the pic the Real Madrid, winner of the Torneo de Navidad, in the top of the podium










--FOOTBALL-BASKETBALL: The friendly Christmas games between this two sections (and the lunch that they celebrate after it) are historical. They played a football game and a basketball game. Lately they has sttoped to do it though last year, due to the snowfalls, the football team had a train in the pavilion where they played a basketball game; the teams were reinforced with Gelabale and Hervelle. Guti is not bad but it is clear that Ronaldo, Salgado or Roberto Carlos have not born to play basketball. The lunch continues being celebrated; nowadays it happens in a restaurant of the stadium, Puerta 57. Then the players make a hospitals tour to take some gifts to the sick children:
http://www.realmadrid.com/articulo/futbol_baloncesto_florentino_perez_comida_28169.htm 
http://www.realmadrid.com/articulo/real_madrid_jugadores_reparten_juguetes_28176.htm 

The two sports sections playing football in the old training center. Luyk and Amancio. Luyk goalkeeper









The two sports sections playing basketball next to the east front of Bernabéu Stadium (1969), where today is locate the mall "La Esquina del Bernabéu"


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

I continue with the training centres


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

Ajax training centre - De Toekomst (a place of reference for the Academy work)


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

Pics of the President in the Training Center of Valdebebas saying stupid things to the players hno: :

http://www.realmadrid.com/articulo/florentino_perez_no_real_madrid_28394.htm


----------



## Perico (Aug 12, 2005)

*Real Madrid end United reign as the game's biggest earner*


Real Madrid´s policy is finally paying dividends for Florentino Perez´s club. Nick Harris reports.

Real Madrid have ended Manchester United's eight-year reign as the biggest earners in world football on the back of a galactico policy that truly started paying dividends when David Beckham swapped Old Trafford for the Bernabeu two years.
Real's income to the year ending 30 June 2005 jumped 17 per cent to €275.7m (£190m), but the most eye-catching figure is that 42 per cent of their income now comes from commercial revenue, a lot of that thanks to a boom in post-Beckham marketing.
Real's revenue from club merchandise, such as shirts, jumped 67 per cent in Beckham's first season alone, and climbed another 6.5 per cent in the year to June. Overall commercial income, which includes money from deals with the likes of Siemens, adidas and Pepsi, which have all grown in value with the "Beckham effect", now stands at around £80m a year. 
Real also earned £48m (26 per cent of turnover) from match-day income (primarily ticket sales), £44m (24 per cent) from television, and £16m (eight per cent) from promotional activities such as lucrative overseas tours and friendlies, which have also become better earners because of Beckham. 
United's last full-year figures showed that in the year ending 30 June 2004, their turnover was £169m, and, crucially, not on course to top the £190m that Real have earned in a like-for-like period to June this year. 
And whereas the key indicators in Real's figures point to steady growth and sensible economics, United's did not. Real's income is forecast to jump again next year, to around £204m. 
United's half-year results to 31 January 2005 came with a warning that a £14m decline in media revenue will harm the full-year data. And that was before the Glazer family took on debts that will need refinancing, partially from earnings.

And whereas Real's annual wage bill (£98m) now equates to 52 per cent of turnover, and is falling towards an expected ratio of 47 per cent next year, United's wage bill last year (£76.9m) is forecast not only to rise in actual terms, but to creep from around 45 per cent of turnover to more than 50 per cent. 
It is quite likely, perhaps conveniently so for United, that it will never be possible to make a direct year-for-year comparison between Real's figures and United's. This is because of the Glazer family's takeover. When they arrived at Old Trafford, saddling the club with some £300m of immediate debt and more to come, they also changed United's accounting year, from August to July, to July to June. 
Which means that when United's figures do emerge (and the Glazers are not obliged to do more than register them at Companies House some time between now and the end of April), they will be for only 11 months.
What is certain is that United will not have matched Real's stunning growth in commercial income as a percentage of turnover. Against Real's 42 per cent this year, United's figure last year was 27 per cent. United made 36 per cent of their money from match-day income and 37 per cent from media, mostly television. 
Real's upturn in fortunes can largely be explained by the galactico strategy of their president, Florentino Perez, who came to power in 2000, since when Real's merchandising and commercial revenues have more than trebled on the back of signing the likes of Luis Figo, Zinedine Zidane, Ronaldo - and especially Beckham. Real may have spent £340m on buying players in that time, and some £540m in wages, but the investment is paying dividends. 
The sale of the club's city centre training ground (for £326m) funded the initial spree. A cheaper out-of-town facility replaced it. 
The logic behind Perez's plan was examined thoroughly in White Angels: Beckham, Real Madrid and the New Football, John Carlin's book about the Perez-era Real, which was written with insider access and Perez's full co-operation. Carlin describes the galactico theory as "Perez's riddle", or in other words, how the most expensive players in the world were actually the cheapest. "The reason is that they generate the greatest profits," Perez told him. "The best players are the most profitable players in every sense."

And this has been most true in the case of Beckham, bought from United in 2003 in a deal that would only ever cost Real a maximum of £22m, even if Real had won every trophy available while he played for them. 
"Peanuts! They're asking peanuts," is how Real's director of marketing, Jose Angel Sanchez, memorably informed Perez of the price United were seeking for Beckham. Figo had cost £37m, Zidane had cost £47m and Ronaldo £29m, and here was Beckham, already an icon in lucrative Far East markets that Real wanted to exploit, being given away for a maximum of £22m.
Before the deal was done, Perez asked Sanchez: "So how much is Beckham worth to you?" Sanchez estimated the England captain could be worth €500m (£340m) of business. It was a no-brainer. 
According to one source in Madrid yesterday: "Even now, there are still people walking around the club shaking their heads in disbelief that Beckham arrived for so little." 
If one irony of the situation is not enough - Real leap-frogging United in the cash stakes on the back of a player United no longer wanted - then Perez added a second as he confirmed a continuing upturn in Real's fortunes with the release of positive yearly results on Sunday night. 
"We want Real Madrid to remain a club that belongs to everyone," he said. "Real Madrid is not obsessed with economic results alone, but our economic stability will guarantee our freedom in the future".

In other words, while other clubs, either plc-owned or run as personal fiefdoms by profit-hungry businessmen, are motivated by the bottom line for themselves, Real, looking to remain truly independent, are actually outdoing them. And unlike United, under the Glazers, Real have no debt. 
And they still have Beckham.
REAL MADRID 
Annual income*: £190m 
Biggest earner: Commercial income from merchandise and sponsorship, worth almost £80m a year (42 per cent of income). When Florentino Perez became president of the club in 2000, this figure was lower than 10 per cent of income. 
Other major revenue streams: Match-day income (mainly tickets) of £48m (26 per cent of income); television income of £44m (24 per cent); and friendlies, tours and other promotions earning £16m (eight per cent). 
Wages: £98m, currently 52 per cent of income, which is forecast to fall to 47 per cent of turnover next year. 
MANCHESTER UTD 
Annual income**: £169m 
Biggest earner: Television income, which was by far the largest chunk of overall media income of £62.5m in the year (37 per cent of income). TV income forecast to fall £14m in the current year. 
Other major revenue streams: Match-day income of £61.2m (36 per cent); commercial income of £45.3m (27 per cent). 
Wages: £76.9m in the last full-year figures, equating to 45 per cent of income, which is expected to rise above 50 per cent in the next figures. 
* denotes year to 30 June, 2005; ** denotes year to 31 July, 2004, but little or no growth expected in year to June 2005.


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

Milanello, Milan training centre
http://www.acmilan.com/InfoPage.aspx?id=460 


> Completely restructured and renovated upon Silvio Berlusconi’s wish, Milanello is nowadays one of the most prestigious and innovative European sport centres. Located on a hill at 300-m height, at a distance of only 50 kilometres from Milan and close to Varese, Milanello can be easily reached through the highway directed to the Lakes.
> The centre, built in 1963, is placed in a green oasis of 160 thousand square metres, also comprising a pinewood and a little lake and it is located between the towns of Carnago, Cassano Magnago and Cairate. The hypothetical boundary line between these towns passes through the middle of Milanello dressing rooms.
> Milanello currently represents an important asset not only for the Milan Club, but for the whole Italian football system. This was indeed the objective pursued by Andrea Rizzoli who decided to build it. The continuity has then been ensured by Silvio Berlusconi with his firm willingness to provide to coaches, trainers and players a comprehensive centre designed to satisfy their needs. The ever most advanced facilities of Milanello have often been used also by the Italian Football Association (Federazione Italiana Giuoco Calcio) for the preparation of the National Team’s important competitions, such as the European Championships in 1988, 1996 and 2000.
> At Milanello there are six regular pitches, 1 in synthetic grass (35 m x 30), 1 covered pitch with synthetic ground (42 m x 24) and a small-sized outdoor pitch in grass named "cage" because the playing field is surrounded by a 2,30 m high wall and topped by 2,5 m high fencing. Inside the cage, the play never stops, with the ball always in motion in order to enhance the speed of execution. A path running through the woods ca. 1,200 m long at various altitudes is used during the season for the players’ physical training (running and biking) and for the recovery of injured players. The main building of the centre is a two-floor building (plus the basement) hosting the offices, the players’ rooms, the chimney room, a TV-room, a pool-room; a bar, a kitchen, two dining-rooms, the press room, the meeting room, the laundry, the ironing-room and the medical centre. Next to the main building the "guest-quarters" are located, where also a few players from the Youth Department live. These youngsters, coming from various parts of Italy and from abroad too, go to school as all other teen-agers and in the afternoons attend their training sessions on the field made available to them.
> ...


----------



## stadiumfuture (Apr 21, 2005)

This is the extension of Camp Nou. De model is made in de early 90's. I hope that FC Barcelona built this construction.
http://community.webshots.com/photo/546590432/2169632350084723840gMFgJR


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

stadiumfuture, did you see that? I have just found it.  

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=7082994&postcount=1


----------



## stadiumfuture (Apr 21, 2005)

eli:
Thank you for the picture, its likes an golfcourse. Barca the greencity.


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

Pics of "La Ciudad del Real Madrid" in the snow. The "white" complex of the White Club:
http://www.realmadrid.com/articulo/valdebebas_viste_blanco_28954.htm


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

*LIVE REALMADRIDTV*

+If you want to watch Realmadrid Television (spanish version) in your computer by streaming:


PRoViDeZ said:


> mms://stream1.terra.es/farm/*/rmadrid.wmv
> 
> o
> 
> http://s59.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=18SRDJ61VVGP20VXX7MM8DW6PP




+If you live in America, Europe or Asia, you can watch the spanish or the english version in your TV. You only have to orientate your satellite dish towards the satellites Astra or Hispasat:


In Europe:
-Satellite Hispasat 30º W
RMTV, frequency 12.092-H MHz. (SR 27500, FEC 3/4)

-Satellite Astra1E 19,2º E
RMTV, frequency 11.509-V MHz. (SR 22000, FEC 5/6)

-Satellite Eutelsat Hot Bird 13º E (english version)
RMTV, frequency 11.785-H MHz. (SR 27500, FEC 3/4)


http://www.realmadrid.com/articulo/1018.htm


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm sorry but from the interior of the Bernabeau the roof is gonna look stupid.

why couldn't they demolish the stand they recently put a roof on and just rebuild it to look like the other three, it'd look so much better if they did


----------



## 2zanzibar (Dec 13, 2005)

Why do they need to change the Bernabeau? its incredible as it is! and why do they need a stupid roof? it hardly rains in Madrid?


----------



## Brent H. (Feb 7, 2006)

Dang, 80,000 people under a roof, its gonna get really loud in there.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

I would love to post something (the zaragoza stadium for instance) but I can't post attachements!!! How do I solve this? :bash:


----------



## titou (Apr 8, 2006)

hopefully bernadeu will be a 5 star stadium..

Is sanchez pijuan the stadium of betis or of fc seville?


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

titou said:


> hopefully bernadeu will be a 5 star stadium..
> 
> Is sanchez pijuan the stadium of betis or of fc seville?


It's the stadium of Sevilla FC. Betis' stadium is called Ruiz De Lopera.

I really like Bernabeu. For me its in the top three in the world. 

Simply looks amazing, the sheer height and steepness of the stands, the coherent look, the sea of blue seats. It's just beautiful. One of the best stadiums we have on this Earth, in my book.

News and/or renderings, pics etc. about the development of other Spanish grounds would be much appreciated yes  What ever happened to Real Sociedad's plans? I remember a proposal for them looking quite simply awesome.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

RCD Espanyol..


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

^^Really nice


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

matherto said:


> I'm sorry but from the interior of the Bernabeau the roof is gonna look stupid.
> 
> why couldn't they demolish the stand they recently put a roof on and just rebuild it to look like the other three, it'd look so much better if they did





2zanzibar said:


> Why do they need to change the Bernabeau? its incredible as it is! and why do they need a stupid roof? it hardly rains in Madrid?





Brent H. said:


> Dang, 80,000 people under a roof, its gonna get really loud in there.


85.000 people 

I think that the different form of the new stand is related to the construction of the future cover (that it is going to be mobile/movable). Probably for ventilation or in order that could open and close the cover easily.

Madrid is not a rainy city but it is a good thing that all the crowd is protected of the rain. For me is not important because I watch the games on TV but it is great for the people who go to the stadium. There are things that only there can value the people that goes to Bernabéu. This year the stadium has mechanical stairs in the whole facility, maybe you think that it is an unnecessary luxury but the children and the old people are grateful.
The new cover is not only going to protect of the rain and snow, also it helps the heating works better, it improves acoustics and it makes that the furniture of the stadium does not degenerate (degradation) fastly.

I think that is a very good idea.

Sorry about my english, I hope you understand me.


----------



## antigr12 (Apr 1, 2005)

aCidMinD81 said:


> There are no plans for Camp Nou.
> 
> New Espanyol Stadium - In construction
> New Atletico de Madrid Stadium - Just intentions
> ...




there are no plans yet but it has been mentioned several times ( bofill work )in articles and this site , the stadium is aging so they should do something important in the ( near ) future .


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

The Real Madrid Basketball History (new)
http://www.realmadrid.com/especiales/75anosdebaloncesto/portada_esp.htm


----------



## cianobuckley (Nov 28, 2005)

whats espanyols capacity going to be?


----------



## Fruit Machine (May 8, 2006)

eli said:


> 85.000 people
> 
> I think that the different form of the new stand is related to the construction of the future cover (that it is going to be mobile/movable). Probably for ventilation or in order that could open and close the cover easily.
> 
> ...


The Bernabeu has a 80354 capacity.


----------



## aCidMinD81 (Sep 11, 2002)

antigr12 said:


> there are no plans yet but it has been mentioned several times ( bofill work )in articles and this site , the stadium is aging so they should do something important in the ( near ) future .


But that Bofill projects were for the spot where Mini Estadio is, (Mini Estadio is the "next door stadium", it's a Barça property too) not for Camp Nou.


----------



## antigr12 (Apr 1, 2005)

the basic project idea is to sell mini-estadi area to finance a new palau blaugrana and increase capacity / renovation for the camp nou ( it's in every article related to this and bofill stated that the work was useful because the stadium is an old construction ) , i think 120 m euros is too low for both though , but obviously the club can't make urban projects without thinking of their main building property which is camp nou .


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

Fruit Machine said:


> The Bernabeu has a 80354 capacity.


...and 4.000 in the VIP zones+650 in the press zone.


Also there are 1.500 club workers (waiters, the people of the ticket offices,...) and 1.500 security people (stewarts, private security, national and municipal policemen,...); but these people don't watch the game .


----------



## Fruit Machine (May 8, 2006)

Sorry Diego, the capacity is 78657 seats and 1697 VIP seats, for a total capacity of 80354.

http://stats.football365.com/dom/ESP/teams/RlMadrid.html


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

Fruit Machine said:


> Sorry Diego, the capacity is 78657 seats and 1697 VIP seats, for a total capacity of 80354.
> 
> http://stats.football365.com/dom/ESP/teams/RlMadrid.html


Your numbers are not updated. You have described the situation before the last extension in 2004.










Bernabéu has 80.200 normal seats + royal box, vip boxes, vip ante-boxes (4.000)+ panoramic restaurant Puerta 57 (200)+ panoramic restaurant Real Cafe (closed during the game)+ 650 press, radio and tv seats.


----------



## Fruit Machine (May 8, 2006)

No it doesn't!! Real Madrid will never have a crowd of 84000, as the stadium holds 80354. 75000 was the old capacity.

http://stats.football365.com/dom/ESP/teams/RlMadrid.html
http://stadionwelt.de/stadionwelt_stadien/index.php?template=stadionlisten&land=Spanien
http://www.fussballtempel.net/uefa/ESP.html
http://www.stadiumguide.com/realmadridstory.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santiago_Bernabéu_Stadium


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

We will never agree. I give you information that I read in the official web (I read it daily) and you put a wikipedia link hno:


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Which of the two will it be, 
I prefer this one










but this is allright too I guess.










Greatest thing is that the third ring will be the biggest, that´s what will make this stadium very impressive and not the same as for instance Bayern Munchen


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Any ews of the new stadium in Zaragoza? Is it still paralyzed?

I really hope Real Betis can finish/expand their stadium soon. At the moment the south stand is much smaller than the rest, looks bad 









It could look like this when finished:









Anyone has news about this project?

Sevilla is probably going to expand too, they're very succesful at the moment and the stadium is sold out every week. Today there are nearly 70'000 Sevillistas in Madrid for the Cup final 

Camp Nou is going to be renovated too, the project will be presented at the 24th of September.
It's not sure yet if the capacity is going to be increased.

The new stadium of Espanyol looks really nice, maybe a bit too big for their needs though.


----------



## AvFenix (Dec 6, 2003)

skaP187 said:


> Which of the two will it be,
> I prefer this one
> 
> 
> ...


It will be this:


----------



## AdemA (Sep 19, 2002)

*New Bilbao Sports Arena - 8.500 esp*


----------



## DzD1358 (Apr 24, 2007)

eee strange.


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

What. The. ****.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Uhh, this seems 2 be awful... Looks like it's fallen into one of Popeye's spinach-boxes :scouserd:


----------



## Lord_Nelson (Apr 18, 2006)

i like it


----------



## krzysiu_ (Jun 6, 2006)

awful


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Any new informations about expansion of Ramón Sánchez Pizjuán?


----------



## antigr12 (Apr 1, 2005)

www.sercan.de said:


> Any new informations about expansion of Ramón Sánchez Pizjuán?


you can check out the sevilla fc forum , there is a thread about it and this is the most regularly updated one on this forum ...... of course if you somewhat get the spanish language


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

i do not understand spanish and IMO it would be better to open a new thread in this section 
You guys from spaina re sooo lazy 
New Espanyol stadium
new Sevila stadium
BEtis expansion?
Bilbao

no updates


----------



## antigr12 (Apr 1, 2005)

i'm not spanish and i talked about the forum on the official website of the sevilla cf , not on sscity . As far as the infos go , there's no official statement from the club since 29th may when the president said the project redaction was nearly finished , so it's ongoing and will likely be displayed soon this year .


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

I thought this project already won?


















64,000


----------



## antigr12 (Apr 1, 2005)

it will be seemingly a mix between all the proposals displaided in april .


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Lol why?
First they make a architecture competition, and now this :nuts:


----------



## antigr12 (Apr 1, 2005)

it was in fact an ideas concourse with no true winner , the final stadium will likely use those ideas of design .


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

www.sercan.de said:


> I thought this project already won?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sercan! where the hell did you get these pictures from?
got any more..?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

no Problem skaP187


1



























2




























3



























4



























Current stadium





































Because of the steep 1st and 2nd tier the 3rd tier has to be very steep
Nowdays, in new stadiums, the steepest tier is 34° (Wembley, Allinaz and Valencia 3rd tier and new GS stadium 2nd tier  )


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

:crazy: Think Bernabeu's steepest is like 45º


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

The stadium would get way to big for Real Sociedad, no offence.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Is the La peineta (new A. Madrid) already u/c?
16.10.2007
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hispanus/1587179144/sizes/o/

11.03.2008
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2326933364/sizes/o/

old ones
http://www.turismomadrid.es/ESPA/QVER/AERE/pagina/AEREMadridLaPeineta1024_02.htm
http://www.turismomadrid.es/ESPA/QVER/AERE/pagina/AEREMadridLaPeineta1024_01.htm


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

The new gimnastic de Tarragona stadium, the team plays in Segunda División.. 

17.500-18.000


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

that project is completely unrealistic!! Nastic will never beat Real MAdrid 3-0...


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

kazetuner said:


> that project is completely unrealistic!! Nastic will never beat Real MAdrid 3-0...


OMG your eyesights are incredible :lol:


----------



## Sponsor (Mar 19, 2006)

OMG amazing! It's hard to find any oval shapes :lol:


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Sponsor said:


> OMG amazing! It's hard to find any oval shapes :lol:


Yes, the perfect rectangular stadium I've ever seen.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Kuvvaci said:


> Sapin is having a real stadium boom with 3th generation stadiums. After Germany and Portugal England and Spain started to have new generation stadium. Ukrain, Poland, France and Turkey are on the road kay:


Add Russia and Brazil(of course Brazil must do so as a WC host nation though)


----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

And greece marching, over difficult obsticles.


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

masterpaul said:


> And greece marching, over difficult obsticles.


Absolutely right.


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

kazetuner said:


> that project is completely unrealistic!! Nastic will never beat Real MAdrid 3-0...



:lol:


----------



## berkshire royal (Jun 11, 2008)

lpioe said:


> Villarreal will add 3'200 seats to their stadium this summer for their (highly likely) Champions League adventure next season. New cap will be 25'000.


any renders of how it will look?


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

Carrerra said:


> Yes, the perfect rectangular stadium I've ever seen.


rectangular yes, but far from being perfect. In fact, it's one big joke...


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

Zeno2 said:


> rectangular yes, but far from being perfect. In fact, it's one big joke...


Why is that? I think they've choosen a great design but for Nastic maybe to expensive.


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

gincan said:


> Why is that? I think they've choosen a great design but for Nastic maybe to expensive.


The proposed cantilever roof structure is illogical.
The roof is fixed at one end and should reduce in height and slope up towards the other end (facing the playing field). This results in a different roof and stadium design. Basic statics.

And the outside looks like a prison, but that is a personal opinion;


----------



## Carrerra (Mar 13, 2008)

Zeno2 said:


> The proposed cantilever roof structure is illogical.
> The roof is fixed at one end and should reduce in height and slope up towards the other end (facing the playing field). This results in a different roof and stadium design. Basic statics.
> 
> And the outside looks like a prison, but that is a personal opinion;


I don't think the roof is unrealistic. You say it's cantilevered but it's supported with too large width to be called cantilevered. As you see in the below picture, each supporting column is several meters long, though so small in width of course but it can be covered by sufficient number of columns for each beam. 











Moreover the roof itself is not so heavy as you think! It's neither made of concrete nor filled with concrete. It's made of light materials and almost hollow except with some saw-tooth shaped supporting structure inside.










I think that the roof will never fall down unless a powerful earthquake with well over 7.0 on Richter scale hits the stadium directly.


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

^^
I can see your point of view and indeed, the roof is more like a three-dimensional steel space structure. 
Can be done, but imo illogical (expensive) solution for this kind of small stadium and far from being elegant when entirely covered with a surface, even with a certain degree of translucency. The roof side facing the gap above the pitch is far from being elegant. The metal roof covering doesn't look watertight either.

About the main stand : the roof here is only fixed at 1 end while the other end hangs free and unsupported. Knowing that a space frame is efficient if spanning in 2 directions, the chosen roof type in this case is very questionable in my eyes.

The proposed stadium would have been much more credible if all stands would have the same height and entirely covered with one and the same space frame.


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

basically you want them to do a Sunderalnds "stadium of light"...


----------



## gincan (Feb 1, 2006)

Anyone that has any info or UC pics of the new stadium
under construction in Córdoba? It's supposed to be a 25000 seater.

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=jImKeh7CTR0

Here are some pics, of a stand that is supposed to be finnished by August?

http://www.cordobamania.net/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=1515


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well as they will be playing in Segunda B next season I guess these planns are in the frigo/fridge...


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

salaverryo said:


> "Wind my neck in"??? :wtf:
> 
> Sorry, my fault. Should've attended the Boilitz School with you guys. :bash:


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=wind your neck in

Essentially, it's a phrase employed to counter someone who has been unjustly or inaccurately criticizing another.


----------



## aCidMinD81 (Sep 11, 2002)

*VALENCIA - Agora (Tennis Arena Open 500)*

http://www.valenciaopen500.com/index.php?i=3

Construction pics of this MASSIVE building designed by Calatrava

*December 20, 2008*



FanSSC said:


> Fotitos de hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Patraix said:


> Saludos...


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Calatrava


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Whats the capacity?


----------



## aCidMinD81 (Sep 11, 2002)

6.500 seats for the tennis mode


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Oh, so its under 10,000
I will move it into the Spain stadium and Arena Devolp. thread.


----------



## ibb (Oct 13, 2005)

*Stadium of the Valencia*









* The zone before initiating the works*





*The works of the stadium today*








by JuToSe


----------



## skunk (Mar 14, 2009)

:cheers:Very nice!


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

know somebody new, about SD Huesca stadium?? capacity, completion date...???thx (sry for bad english )


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Did they add a 2nd tier at 1 goal stand in Villareal?










http://www.stadionwelt.de/neu/sw_stadien/index.php?folder=sites&site=fotos&id=1843&page=1


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

^^ I think this is the new sector for the away fans. It was build this summer because of the Champions League participation. 
I didn't realize it's so big though. Totally ruins the look of the stadium.


----------



## m_m (Jan 30, 2009)

Indeed, it looks... hmm


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks like a wart would be the best description. :lol:


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

*Valencia (Spain)*


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

*Peri for Calatrava's Edificio Agora*

Spanish star architect Santiago Calatrava's home city of Valencia is also home to his latest design, the Ciudad de las Artes y de las Ciencias's Edificio Ágora.

Construction of the 100 m-long, 60 m-wide, 70 m-high building, which has a construction timetable of just 13 months thanks to the scheduling of the Valencia Open 500 tennis tournament at the beginning of November 2009 as the opening event, saw the main contractor UTE Agora Valencia choose the convenience of the modular Peri Up Rosett scaffold system during construction of the steel-glass structure, and installation of electrical fittings and interior fit-out.

The Edificio Ágora's 49 vaulted steel fins are arranged in an elliptical ground plan that connects to the main supporting arch along its centre covering 5000 m2. Particularly ingenious is the folding roof with its lamellae-type construction: when closed, the building´s shape is in the form of a conquistador´s helmet, open it resembles the helmet of a general.

The hinged glass roof also regulates the amount of natural light entering into the room below.

The key scaffolding requirement was that it should provide safe access and working areas. The complex design of the building and the range of construction activities carried out using the scaffolding meant this was not a completely straight-forward task.

During construction the individual steel fins had to be accessible from all sides. These are arranged with 2 m axis centre distances and curve both vertically and horizontally, with all access ways and work platforms needing to be constantly adapted to match the form. 

For subsequent work such as installing the insulation or mounting the glass facade, the scaffold is limited by the internal dimensions of the Ágora. For the assembly of the steel construction, machinery and the drive mechanism for the sliding roof, the scaffold had to be extended to a height of nearly 75 m.

The City of Arts and Science is a science centre in Valencia and has been designed by the architect Santiago Calatrava. Started in 1991, the complex has been constructed along almost two kilometres of the old riverbed of the Turia.

The area features a number of different buildings including L'Hemisfèric, with a 3D cinema and a planetarium. It represents a huge human eye open to the world. With the L'Oceanogràfic, designed by the concrete shell pioneer Félix Candela, the complex also includes the largest aquarium in Europe.























































Peri for Calatrava's Edificio Agora - KHL Group


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

The Valencia tennis court looks very crazy and nice ! I like it !


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

indeed, the scaffolding confirguration is truly stunning! 
For sure it will become one of the most spectaculars arenas of the ATP


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

*Agora [Valencia, Spain]*

Update 15JUL2009


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Proposed new stadium for Barcelona
(IMO the club will reject it)
1 Bil Euro
150,000


----------



## Richo83 (Nov 19, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> Did they add a 2nd tier at 1 goal stand in Villareal?


The yellow subs need a new stadium anyway if they're going to compete in the CL and get the big money.


----------



## NMAISTER007 (Oct 29, 2008)

ibb said:


> *Stadium of the Valencia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They might only resume the construction of the stadium in like September, which sucks :bash:


----------



## sbutlik (Jan 27, 2009)

*FC Barc 150k*























































http://www.emilividal.com/


----------



## piraB4L (Jun 19, 2008)

What the f**k ?

Or what is that you found these amazing pictures?


----------



## AndyKane (Dec 9, 2005)

www.sercan.de said:


> Proposed new stadium for Barcelona
> (IMO the club will reject it)
> 1 Bil Euro
> 150,000


Holy hell! 150,000 capacity?!?

Would certainly outdo Real Madrid, that's for sure!


----------



## HendrX (Oct 26, 2008)

What? can't believe it. someone has been playing around with sketchup/photoshop or what? give me some details please....


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

It's just a model a member made and was published in a newspaper a few days ago. 
Chances of being built are zero.


----------



## Marin Mostar (Jan 3, 2009)

First of all, they don`t ned this. Camp Nou is just enough for FC Barcelona as it is and afther the renovations it will be even better!


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

www.sercan.de said:


> Proposed new stadium for Barcelona
> (IMO the club will reject it)
> 1 Bil Euro
> 150,000
> ...


Dang! I'm really extremely dissappointed now! ...I've allways been told they're gonna build that thing on the Moon!


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

That's at "Diagonal Mar", isn't ist?


----------



## importedfromserbia (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.blic.rs/sport.php?id=102867

This news article was written in Serbian language. Short story, anyway, a new stadium is vision of architect Emil Vidal, local architect, and the stadium should be the size of 150,000 sits. It would be build on artificial island across Forum and only 4km away from the Catalonia square. Emil says that he's doubtful Barcelona city government would approve a project.


----------



## EPA001 (Jan 13, 2008)

What about this daring proposal for a new Camp Nou on the shores of Barcelona? It could be a 150.000 seater! :nuts:










The idea comes from Emili Vidal. He is an architect and a big fan of FC Barcelona!


----------



## Elad_A (Apr 24, 2009)

A bit pretentious, don't you think?


----------



## EPA001 (Jan 13, 2008)

^^ Don't ask me, but ask the architect and Barca fan! 

Hey, I posted this in the Camp Nou thread but I see my post was transfered to this post. Which is also OK but here this proposal was already posted.


----------



## Celt67 (Mar 16, 2007)

Has this been mentioned yet ? 

http://www.cnplus.co.uk/5205577.article#

"Plans for a 150,000-seater football stadium just off the coast of Barcelona have been published by a Catalan architect.

Emili Vidal proposed building the huge stadium for Barcelona Football Club on an artificial island linked to the city by a bridge.

The European champions commissioned Norman Foster in 2007 to come up with a re-structure for the stadium. But critics of his plan to expand capacity by 10,000 said it did not solve capacity issues."


----------



## Neda Say (Feb 17, 2006)

This one is just hot! Pricey but hot! And would become so iconic from day one!


----------



## HendrX (Oct 26, 2008)

When does construction start?


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ugly design, specialy from the inside.


----------



## kazetuner (Jan 27, 2008)

HendrX said:


> When does construction start?


hahaha


----------



## Luis87 (Aug 24, 2008)

The Nuevo Mestalla is one of my favorites stadium in the world! It´s really amazing the exterior.


----------



## Jolcia (Aug 6, 2009)

it looks nice


----------



## pozinhossc (Oct 10, 2010)

axelcro said:


> Which sports team uses Olympic stadium in Seville?
> I heard that stadium is empty 360 days per year.


No club plays there. The stadium held two Copa del Rey finals and a UEFA Cup final (Celtic - Porto). And Spanish national team played there several games.

They use it for concerts, congress.. even a Davis Cup final, but you don't need a 65k stadium with athletic track to host these events. As you say most of time is empty: you can imagine it as they list as "events" trainnings from clubs from East and North Europe during their winter breaks. 

The problem is that the stadium was built for World Athletic Champioship with Summer Olympics in mind. As they only hosted the World Champioship, they tried Bestis and Sevilla to move there, but obviously, neither wanted to move to a stadium with tracks. Even if they promise to refurbish the stadium is unlikely they move there.

In Spain, big stadiums with tracks are basically useless. Español ran away from Montjuic as soon as they could, Mallorca's fans already miss Luis Sitjar since they play in Ono Stadi, Deportivo de La Coruña removed the tracks in riazor, Real Sociedad lost one of the best atmospheres when they moved to Anoeta...


----------



## DimitriB (Jun 23, 2009)

Is there some new over the Peineta stadium?
Is Athletico moving to that stadium?

Please some info, Thanks


----------



## Lisulberry (Feb 13, 2008)

Palacio deportes de Huesca: 5.000


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

*ALCAÑIZ - Motorland Aragon*

I open this thread to write about the circuit of Motorland Aragon.

It was opened in september 2009 and, two years later it will have the second Grand Prix of Moto GP.

In fact, last year it was considered as the "reserve circuit" and finally used as it.

In September 2010, the first Grand Prix of Aragon of Moto GP was run.

This weekend, the Second Grand Prix of Aragon of Moto GP will be celebrated.


http://www.motogp.com/en/events/Aragon/2011



I post some pics about the circuit and later I will try to give further information.



End line and Pit lane












The complete traject FOR CARS










It is run anti-clockwise and has the following characteristics:

- The same curves than at Laguna Seca but upside down (before left, then right) and with a different limit: no so much inclination. Just the maximum allowed for cars.

- The longest straight in the world. As well as the previous curve is very "opened", it will be the longest point in the world where any car or moto company can test them "running as fast as possible". In the case of circuit it has a chicane just before the straight

- The same curve than Loew's at Monaco just at the end. It is used only for cars, not for moto (not allowed so closed). And the curve is located just after the longest straight
Cars run a little faster than at Monaco because the circuit is wider... but the curve is as complicated as there.












A photo of the circuit two years ago, just before the opening














There are many competitions. Main of them are:

- World series by Renault (car)
- Spanish competition of speed (moto)
- Baja Aragon (rallies)
- Superbikes (moto)
- Grand Prix of Moto GP


Banners for Moto GP Grand Prix

2010:











2011:















The circuit was designed by Hermann Tilke, the same who designed:
- Urban circuit at Valencia 
- Istambul
- Shangai
- Fuji
- Korea (part of it)
- Catalunya (refurbishment of a curve)
- Hockenheim (part of it)
- Sepang

and so on


----------



## Shulamithie (Sep 4, 2009)

I didn't know there was a different route for cars and motorbikes. 
Just as the previous year, I'll go next Sunday. I'll take photos.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

The circuit is designed to have different routes.

The mainest difference is for the Grand Prix of Moto and Cars, where the last curve must be different (for cars can be very clooooosed, for moto cannot).

But with the same circuit we can have a test drive circuit with an open curve and the longest straight in the world (and the curve has inclination down...), as well as with the same infrastructure you can have two smaller and independent circuits, used for specific competitions.

I think that further information can be searched in the official web.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## qwert2011 (Sep 16, 2011)

*you know*

The circuit is designed to have different routes.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

qwert2011 said:


> The circuit is designed to have different routes.




Four routes, apart of free test

Grand Prix of FIM 
http://www.motorlandaragon.com/imagesVelocidad/trazadoFIMG.pdf

Grand Prix of FIA
http://www.motorlandaragon.com/imagesVelocidad/trazadoFIAG.pdf

Short circuit for cars (usually for local competitions)
http://www.motorlandaragon.com/imagesVelocidad/trazadocochesG.pdf

Short circuit for motos (same)
http://www.motorlandaragon.com/imagesVelocidad/trazadoMotosG.pdf


Always anti-clockwise

And, as you can see, you can have the "opened curve" + straight longest in the world.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Full page of schedule for this year.

Main events:

March: Aragonese of Cross
March: Spanish of Cross
April: European of Suzuki days
April: World Series by Renault (http://www.worldseriesbyrenault.fr/en/calendar/motorland/Pages/Default.aspx)
May: Spanish championship of speed (moto) (http://www.cevbuckler.com/en/circuitos_2011.htm?lc_circuit_id=1&id_temp=2011)
June: Superbikes (http://www.worldsbk.com/en/calendar-e-circuits/aragon.html)
July: Baja Aragón (start of rally) (http://www.bajaspain.com/eng/index.php)
September: Grand Prix of Aragon of MOTO GP (http://www.motogp.com/en/events/Aragon/2011)
November: Spanish championship of Karts




There are different circuits. One for speed (moto and cars), one for karts, and several for off-side (rallies)

Off-side circuit are used also for training Aragonese country firemen, as well as it is a territory with a lot of mountains. Every year there is at least, a course for them there.

There is an engineering area where any entreprise can be installed there and will have the circuit close to them for test.


This year the USGPE for Formula 1 was considering to enter in this world. Should they begin, the European base will be at Aragon.


----------



## gevelmaker (Jun 12, 2006)

The new Bernabeu


----------



## fidalgo (Mar 10, 2007)

gevelmaker said:


> The new Bernabeu


:lol: nice photoshop with ArenA Amsterdam


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

this is the real proposal for the renovation of Santiago Bernabeu Stadium. The remodelation has been aproved, but i don't think this is gonna be the final design, but just a generic proposal


----------



## Cubo99 (Jan 30, 2009)

any capacity increase ?? cost ?? construction start ?? )


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ nothing official yet. 

rumours says capacity will be increased by 3000-10000 seats.Works will be finished by 2014

this is what we know by know:

"The stadium must be subjected to constant evolution and must become a symbol for state-of-the-art facilities and excellence. We want to transform it and make of it a leading example for modernity, for sports, for Madridismo and for the city of Madrid. We want it to be a building whose singularity, quality and beauty goes beyond our borders."

"We want to provide it with enveloping skin that will serve to roof all seats so that our supporters won't suffer from adverse weather conditions while watching a game."

"We will move the Esquina del Bernabeu shopping centre to the Paseo de la Castellana, where our facade will be enlarged by 24 metres. We will enlarge and improve our museum and the Stadium Tour, which currently have 750,000 visits per year, making it a strong touristic destination in the centre of town."

"We will use state-of-the-art technology and renewable energy sources. An underground parking lot for 1,000 vehicles will be constructed, but we will also keep the 500 capacity parking lot on the corner of Concha Espina and Padre Damian."

"To sum up, this is a unique and exceptional opportunity. The stadium of our dreams must become the best stadium in the world and must have universal appeal.


----------



## ~Omri~ (Sep 29, 2010)

Any news about Estadio La Peineta and new Real Zaragoza stadium?


----------



## persona753 (Jul 16, 2009)

omrivol said:


> Any news about Estadio La Peineta and new Real Zaragoza stadium?


The Atletico de Madrid has permission to build on La Peineta,according to news 3 days ago.


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

Do any of these clubs have money for new stadiums?


----------



## Details (Nov 20, 2006)

Pasaron Stadium, Pontevedra (12.000)


Estadio de Pasarón (Pontevedra C.F.) by galizport, on Flickr


Estadio de Pasarón (Pontevedra C.F.) by galizport, on Flickr


Estadio de Pasarón (Pontevedra C.F.) by galizport, on Flickr


Estadio de Pasarón (Pontevedra C.F.) by galizport, on Flickr


Estadio de Pasarón (Pontevedra C.F.) by galizport, on Flickr


Estadio de Pasarón (Pontevedra C.F.) by galizport, on Flickr


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

^Wow. Love it


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

One of the coolest, most revealing interviews of this subject I´ve read


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

^^
Thank you. Someone posted it on the stadium thread, in the Basque section of the forum, and i found it very interesting, and just shared it.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Following with the updates on Bilbao's San Mamés:

The works keep progressing fastly, pitch is already installed :cheers:, facilties and indoor dependencies are almost finished, and EFTE "cushions" are being placed in the roof. Scoreboards, pitch lightning and loudspeakers are already in place and functional. The whole thing now looks like a real stadium, but only with three stands instead of four. Local fans, tourists, and onlookers of all kind, can be spoted almost everyday poking around the stadium, taking photos, etc. There is the feeling in the city that the thing is finally becoming real!! :banana:

From Athletic Club official twitter @AthleticClub: 

Exterior:









A few pics of the pitch:



























Row of lights:









One of the stand gates:









Players tunnel :nuts: (not to be confused with your favorite trendy bar) :









Players access to the pitch (from player's tunnel):









We're getting closer and closer . Inaugural match expected to be Athletic Club Bilbao vs Celta de Vigo on September, 15th.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

^^
Sound testing a few days ago. They're quite optimistic about the music chosen  :


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Athletic Club helds its very first training session in the new ground:





































Also, chief architect Cesar Azkarate from IDOM/ACxT firm (designers of the stadium) presented a final render which some minor changes, the most important among them is two new windowed areas in the facade, that could be replaced with big LED screens in the future:










Some new details and finishing. Windowed "gaps" : 










Stairs had been painted in grey:


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't really like the façade tbh, but the grey stairs look classy 

What's the capacity now then? And exactly what will it be after it is finished?


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Leedsrule said:


> I don't really like the façade tbh, but the grey stairs look classy
> 
> What's the capacity now then? And exactly what will it be after it is finished?


In the very first project, there was a translucent glass facade that was stunning. Also, the stadium had an extra tier... but it was too expensive hno: The actual facade is maybe a bit dull, although it has some nice 70s vibe, but i think the windowed areas break the harmony. 

About the capacity, at the final stage of the works (fall 2014) there will be 53332 seats, though it seems that it can be easily adapted to seat 55000. At the actual stage, with only 3/4 of the stadium, the capacity is 36159, though i guess some 1000 more will be available, because the club refused to install VIP boxes this season, adding a couple of extra rows instead. 

Athletic Club has a lot of "socios" (permanent seat holders), up to 34000 (plus 7000 new that must wait for the south stand to be build). That means that regular tickets sales will be limited to only 2000 per match in the present season.


----------



## Kerrybai (Apr 29, 2013)

Leedsrule said:


> I don't really like the façade tbh, but the grey stairs look classy
> 
> What's the capacity now then? And exactly what will it be after it is finished?


Personally I love it. Its simple but effective. Most importantly Bilbao have a great new stadium to increase their revenue and improve as a football club :cheers:


----------



## alejo25 (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice stadium. Seems expensive.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Following with Bilbao's updates: only a few days left for the inaugural match (next monday night). Huge activity in the works.

From forum user *ikeamendi*, some recent pics:

In the facade, the last scales are being placed:









Workers inspecting the semi-translucent EFTE "cushions" in the rooftop:









Cleaning works on the first tier. Note that plastic envelopes covering the seats had been already removed, revealing a bright red color:









The second tier seems cleansed and prepared:









A view of the east stand:









LED technology used to illuminate the facade (each of the external scales have one of this multi colour LED row attached). Still waiting to see it working:









New pics of the players tunnel, dressing room, and press room had been revealed, all of them from Athletic Club's twitter account:




























And finally, a very nice sight from the other bank of the river, by night (by photographer Felix Urrutia): 










^^ In this photo we can see how the interior of the stadium can be seen from outside, because of the gaps between the scales (in fact, those gaps are covered with some kind of translucent net or fabric). A very cool effect, that changed my mind about the facade, which initially seemed a bit dull.


----------



## Kerrybai (Apr 29, 2013)

^ that looks fantastic. Bilbao should be proud to now have one of the best stadiums in Europe.


----------



## afonso_bh (Feb 28, 2007)

Classy.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Better than I expected, but that's probably down to the attention to detail like painting the concrete. Still a shame that an iconic stadium with bags of character was replaced by something more generic, though.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

RMB2007 said:


> Better than I expected, but that's probably down to the attention to detail like painting the concrete. Still a shame that an iconic stadium with bags of character was replaced by something more generic, though.


Well, Athletic's fans are traditionalist to the core, and despite of losing the beloved old ground, most of them are quite glad with the new one. That is the real benchmark for the project!


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

Fresh news: Bilbao's San Mamés bids to host Euro 2020 matches.

Also Madrid's La Peineta stadium (will be the new home to Atletico Madrid when finished) made its bid, and its also a candidate.

Today it will be held the first event with public in Bilbao's San Mamés. A training session that will be a test in order to check accessing, seating, etc. Only _socios_ will be allowed. This night hopefully i'll come with new pics.

As for the works, yesterday they began to place advertising banners, and also Athletic's coporate logos. From forum user igaribi:










Some new external pics:


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

Does the players tunnel structure move at all? I mean I'd hate to have a seat behind it if it didn't.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

canarywondergod said:


> Does the players tunnel structure move at all? I mean I'd hate to have a seat behind it if it didn't.


Of course! There's an electric system that quickly moves the structure down, after the players had jumped into the pitch.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

First public training session was held today in San Mamés:


----------



## The Real Gazmon (Jun 20, 2013)

Absolutely stunning! One of my new favourites.


----------



## endrity (Jun 20, 2009)

Well done, seriously well done!


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Picture taken by myself yesterday in a basketball match.

It is the Zaragoza sports pavilion and was absolutely full for first time after last season.


----------



## Blajini88 (Jan 7, 2014)

Great Arenas!


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Almost 11.000 people.

This year I think it has been the arena with greater attendance on basket eurocup. The lowest would be about 5000 only


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

By the way... click on today's banner, later on left - archives and surf for January 11th 2013 SSC banner......


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

FC Barcelona's board will make public their plans for a major refurbishment of the Camp Nou on the next week. There's also a possibility on moving away to a new stadium, but that is very unlikely, journalists say. There's already an refurbishment plan by Norman Foster, but from a former board. Refurbishment will cost about 500M €, and a new stadium, about 1200M €. If the Camp Now is finally refurbished, it will boost its capacity to an impressive number of 105K seats. 

Source: 

http://www.libertaddigital.com/depo...a-105000-asientos-y-sera-cubierto-1276506067/

http://www.mundodeportivo.com/20131...lones-y-la-reforma-500-o-600_54395433403.html


----------



## iurruti24 (Feb 28, 2014)

Alguna novedad? Algun proyecto de remodelacion o costruccion de estadio?


----------



## iurruti24 (Feb 28, 2014)

SAN MAMES - BILBAO
April 11


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

San Mamés entering the last weeks of construction. The tier structure is completed. They're working on the roof, and seats will be placed soon. 

From today (June, 24th)


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

It is an official press release but I am afraid... it is in Spanish.

Motorland Aragon is not only a speed circuit (Moto GP has a Grand Prix in september every year) but a technological park too.

Here, the Aragonese government has a release about activities we have there focuses on research.

Hope you can copy-paste and... google will make the best...







Un pequeño ejemplo de que no son solo carreras




> TechnoPark MotorLand, foro internacional de la automoción y la dirección e ingeniería de proyectos
> 
> El Parque Tecnológico del Motor de MotorLand Aragón en Alcañiz ha acogido durante toda la semana un congreso que ha reunido a 150 expertos en la materia llegados de diferentes empresas y centros de investigación
> 
> ...



Nota de prensa en:
http://www.aragonhoy.net/index.php/mod.noticias/mem.detalle/id.152357#17-07-2014


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2014)

Anoeta (Real Sociedad de San Sebastián) will have 42.000 seats (now 32.000), I read at newspapers


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah, but when?


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

skaP187 said:


> Yeah, but when?


It seems that right now, they're getting through the nitty-gritty of getting lincenses, and all the bureocracy. The funding is already there, and it is solid, so its a matter of time. Anyway, they are hoping to start the works in 2015:

http://www.noticiasdegipuzkoa.com/2014/06/29/la-real/la-reforma-de-anoeta-en-2015

Renders here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112991872&postcount=125

An extensive redevelopment. Both ends will be tore down and built from zero. The stands will be remained more or less untouched. Also the roof top is enterely new.


----------



## Karate_Kev (Oct 1, 2002)

que contraste, el nuevo San Mames , los planes para aumentar el estadio de la Real y luego metido justo en el medio, el Eibar jeje


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

This week another leg of Spain football cup will take place.

Huesca team (nowadays in the 2nd B, it has been several years in 2nd division) won first 3 legs against other teams. In those 3 legs only 2nd and 2nd-B division played. 
Huesca won those three matches (by the way, all of them tied in the last minutes and won either in the over time, either in the penalties) and... went out to the last legs where 1st division teams appeared.

It is known that 2nd-B division teams will play a double-match against those teams who play in European competitions. It can be anyone but after they have arrived there (they are mostly 2nd division), they gave the chance to have a great team to play against when they sort the line-up.


They sorted and... we are going to have a SD Huesca - FC Barcelona and a FC Barcelona - SD Huesca as official matches for Spanish Cup.

Huesca-Barcelona will take place this wednesday.


Here you are some pictures about how the stadium has been enlarged to have more people there




Lisulberry said:


> Ya se ha finalizado la instalación de las gradas supletorias.
> Vista desde el fondo sur:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## iurruti24 (Feb 28, 2014)

A confidant of billionaire owner of *AD Alcorcon* , Roland Duchatlet , has confessed in a television program in Spain intentions to build a new stadium for play first divison


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

> *The new reality will Miniestadi 2017/18 season
> *
> This Friday was presented the urban planning of environment Ciutat Esportiva, which grows more than 25% and will feature a modern football than 6,000 seats Bartomeu: "This is a very important step for future asset reorganization of Club, after approval of the members of Espai Barça in referendum in March last "
> 
> ...


www.fcbarcelona.es/club/detalle/noticia/el-nuevo-miniestadi-sera-realidad-la-temporada-2017-18


----------



## HB07 (Jul 9, 2014)

I watched today Eibar-Barça (Liga BBVA)

Something should be done about Eibar stadium, it's not possible ^^


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

HB07 said:


> I watched today Eibar-Barça (Liga BBVA)
> 
> Something should be done about Eibar stadium, it's not possible ^^


Eibar case is curious.
It was, for a long time, the team with more seasons in second division..
Other teams sometime upgraded to premier. Other ones downgraded but Eibar remained there a long time.

It is a small city and the only solution would be a new stadium in some other place


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

Guys, Reyno de Navarra Arena in Pamplona is ready or not? 
This video is from 2012
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gafolFaMsGo

But I never heard about events at the arena.


----------



## pozinhossc (Oct 10, 2010)

alserrod said:


> Eibar case is curious.
> It was, for a long time, the team with more seasons in second division..
> Other teams sometime upgraded to premier. Other ones downgraded but Eibar remained there a long time.
> 
> It is a small city and the only solution would be a new stadium in some other place


It's not easy find a place for a bigger stadium in Eibar:









source: http://www.minube.com/fotos/eibar-c233622


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Has Pamplona had any basketball team on top?

In the other hand... what about handball?, which are general requirements? 

There are 1.000.000 more possibilites to have problems for handball arena capacity than for basketball


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

RMB2007 said:


> *Estadio de Gran Canaria*
> 
> @ruymanalmeida:
> 
> ...





















http://www.udlaspalmas.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=37575


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*RCD Mallorca*

Modular stand has been constructed:






























> This new step that will have a capacity close to 1,500 people will be a reality on December 6 when it will be opened to coincide with the league match between Real Mallorca and Albacete.
> 
> The stand will be built on a modular system, it is the first response to the demand for club members to bring fans the pitch and try to be one public and football.


http://rcdmallorca.es/llega-parte-de-la-nueva-grada/


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Good news for Spanish club football, the TV rights are on the up. Well, they are good news if the new income goes through better governance.

La Liga sold its domestic TV rights for the next three seasons for 2.95 billion euro: http://sports.yahoo.com/news/la-liga-agrees-three-2-65-billion-euro-200734282—sow.html The article says 2.65 billion but since it was posted, they sold another package for the 300M bringing the total up to 2.95. Together with the international TV rights, these new figures means that the yearly TV income of La Liga will have doubled from the previous set of contracts. The best part being that the new sharing scheme is better for the smaller clubs. Hopefully we'll see less clubs going into administration / folding, and also some more infrastructure work.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

RMB2007 said:


> *RCD Mallorca*
> 
> Modular stand has been constructed:
> 
> ...





















https://twitter.com/IanM1871


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

RMB2007 said:


> *Estadio de Gran Canaria*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





















http://www.udlaspalmas.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=37575










https://twitter.com/ruymanalmeida


----------



## S0F14 (Jan 13, 2016)

what a useless change... guess just another way of spending public money in Spain


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

RMB2007 said:


> https://twitter.com/ruymanalmeida


Update:



GRAN_Canario1976 said:


>


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130030898#post130030898


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

Looks like those seats are being painted rather than replaced? Similar to Valencia? Looks so much better!


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

canarywondergod said:


> Looks like those seats are being painted rather than replaced? Similar to Valencia? Looks so much better!


They've installed some brand new seats behind the dugouts, but the majority of the seats are indeed being painted:



> The work, which will have a budget of 182,000 euros and whose contract will be signed in the coming days, will take place as follows: the top of the stands will be painted yellow, while the seats of the bottom will be blue . Below the box is able to see the silhouette of Gran Canaria in yellow with UDLP stands; and in the South Stand Gran Canaria will be read with blue letters in the upper area, while in the low UD Las Palmas will be read in yellow. The corridors, which are those who now have the team colors, color will return to initial cement.
> 
> Besides all the seats, besides being sanded they receive multiple bathrooms paint guaranteed for 10 years duration has stipulated the company. Aralia already has experience in this type of work because it has carried out similar actions in the Viente Calderon Balaídos or Riazor. Once the contract is signed, the company will transfer equipment and specialized personnel from the mainland to carry out the tasks provided.


www.udlaspalmas.net/2015/11/27/la-empresa-aralia-sera-la-encargada-de-darle-color-a-las-gradas/

This is the company that's doing the work:


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

The existing grey seats that are being painted blue and yellow:



















www.tintaamarilla.es/noticia/2015/1...zul_ya_esta_en_marcha_en_el_Gran_Canaria.html

The brand new seats behind the dugouts:















www.tintaamarilla.es/noticia/2015/1...ados_por_el_cesped_que_por_los_refuerzos.html


----------



## stewe1981 (Dec 20, 2013)

I am watching the game Vs Atletico and I really like how the stadium looks now. It is more football friendly. Good job.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

RMB2007 said:


> The existing grey seats that are being painted blue and yellow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












http://www.udlaspalmas.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=37575&start=7875


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

152601487


----------



## pucelano87 (Oct 16, 2010)

Today's 26,500 sell out crowd for the "Copa del Rey" (King's Cup) of rugby. Record attendance at a rugby match between two Spanish teams.

Estadio Jose Zorrilla, Valladolid.









https://twitter.com/CyLesVida/status/721680898190655489









https://twitter.com/poblafm/status/721672734682583040









https://twitter.com/cdarquitectura/status/721672867751071744

More photos on the following links:
http://www.elnortedecastilla.es/fot...tos-horas-previas-final-3013941712350-mm.html
http://www.elnortedecastilla.es/fot...tos-horas-previas-final-3013941768481-mm.html


----------



## rmsg (Apr 19, 2011)

RMB2007 said:


>


It seems done by a child. It's awful.


----------



## willygtoc (May 3, 2013)




----------



## willygtoc (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

pucelano87 said:


> Today's 26,500 sell out crowd for the "Copa del Rey" (King's Cup) of rugby. Record attendance at a rugby match between two Spanish teams.
> 
> Estadio Jose Zorrilla, Valladolid.
> 
> ...


----------



## likasz (Sep 4, 2008)

they say that its 7.30m from stands to sidelines. Could be but for seats there are a few additional meters.

But it's a major progress because before it was 27.5m!


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2019)

aquamaroon said:


> When your second team field is better than most Segunda Division Stadiums :lol:


Aesthetically, it looks better than maybe, at a stretch, 5 of the 22 teams in the second division. Capacity-wise, it'll be the third smallest. 

Not much of a hot take there...


----------



## Ioannes_ (Jun 12, 2016)

In addition, all these teams have good stadiums, far superior to Johan Cruyff, although they are old.


-Almería

-Málaga

*-Oviedo (It is worth one euro!)*

- Deportivo

- Málaga

- Las Palmas

- Zaragoza

- Sporting

- Numancia

- Oviedo

- Osasuna

- Cádiz

- Granada

- Tenerife

- Lugo

- Alcorcón

- Córdoba

- Albacete

*-Rayo Mahalahonda (Wanda Metropolitano XD)*

-Mallorca

-Elche

-Extremadura


----------



## Alix_D (Apr 7, 2008)

Looking in at how this discussion has gone, I'm pretty sure that remark was a joke about Barcelona having to have a second stadium of such a high standard, and not a dig at Segunda teams' stadia.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2019)

Alix_D said:


> Looking in at how this discussion has gone, I'm pretty sure that remark was a joke about Barcelona having to have a second stadium of such a high standard, and not a dig at Segunda teams' stadia.


It would be a joke if the commenter had any idea about the standard of Spanish second division stadiums. Since they clearly dont, it’s what you might call a ‘shit joke’.


----------



## Temporarily Exiled (Sep 12, 2018)

I would however argue that it's a pretty ideal stadium for women's football right now. You could easily see it selling out if Real Madrid ever get a women's side.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2019)

Temporarily Exiled said:


> I would however argue that it's a pretty ideal stadium for women's football right now. You could easily see it selling out if Real Madrid ever get a women's side.


Womens side and Barca B play at mini estadi, which is 15k. This one seems better for both at 6k. No one needs a secondary 15k stadium.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

It is easy... FC Barcelona prefers to have best main stadium and enough second stadium, not to spend too much


----------



## pucelano87 (Oct 16, 2010)

pucelanobus said:


> El césped del Estadio José Zorrilla, si nadie dice lo contrario, es el mejor de toda España. Hay que resaltar que es 100% natural y no híbrido (natural + artificial) como la mayoría de campos.
> 
> Unas imágenes de ayer (Twitter @delpinoagronomy)


*Estadio Jose Zorrilla - Real Valladolid C.F.*

Photo of before yesterday's game. The grass is 100% natural


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

In this news you can see more about Bernabeu refurbishment.

It has been shown today as final project.... and it will not enlarge capacity but just improve stadiums.

As general, Spanish stadiums are not focused in being enlarged but just best commodities

https://elpais.com/elpais/2019/04/02/media/1554198590_475061.html?rel=mas


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

https://twitter.com/Sp_FCBarcelona/status/1113839406513819648


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^



















https://twitter.com/JBurgosUb


----------



## Red85 (Jan 23, 2007)

pucelano87 said:


> *Estadio Jose Zorrilla - Real Valladolid C.F.*
> 
> Photo of before yesterday's game. The grass is 100% natural


Thats pretty damn good work from the groundsmen.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Deportivo Alavés*

Before:










After:












> Work is set to begin on the expansion of Alaves' Estadio Mendizorroza.Refurbishment work on the stadium will get underway at the end of July after it was delayed by around a month.
> 
> The work will have to be completed before Alaves play Levante in their first game of the LaLiga Santander 2019/20 season, which is 17 days away.
> 
> ...


https://www.marca.com/en/football/spanish-football/2019/07/25/5d39c0d222601d5c508b45ae.html


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Estadi Johan Cruyff*










https://twitter.com/FCBPenyes


----------



## dchrispaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Can any one see and confirm the reliability of this video

https://youtu.be/4poAYU4hrS0


----------



## pucelano87 (Oct 16, 2010)

dchrispaul said:


> Can any one see and confirm the reliability of this video
> 
> https://youtu.be/4poAYU4hrS0


*->Ciutat de Valencia [Levante - Valencia]*: For now, only the new cover will be build
*->Ramón Sanchez Pizjuan [Seville]:* Only the facade was made, it does not look anything like the Render of that video.
*->Los Carmenes [Granada]:* It is not real, there is no such thing as expected.
*->Benito Villamarín [R. Betis - Seville]:* 100% But they have no money to do it. It is a project that I started doing 20 years ago.
*->"New" Mestalla [Valencia]:* They started the stadium and ran out of money. They have been trying for years to continue with the works.
*->Madrigal [Villareal]:*There are intentions but for now, there is nothing serious
*->Balaidos [Celta de Vigo]:*Works started, but currently there are still two tiers on the bottom. No scheduled date.
*->Mendizorroza [Vitoria]:* The project is on this same page.
*->Metropolitano [At. Madrid]:* Built, although the urbanization of the old stadium is quite different.
*->Santiago Bernabeu [R. Madrid]: *Works started
*->Camp Nou [Barcelona]:* Approved, supposedly they start this summer.

---------------------------------

I add the little work that has been done in* Estadio Jose Zorrilla (Valladolid)*. The pitch has been lowered and a pit that surrounded the playing field was removed, adding several rows of seats.



Pulido said:


> Zorrilla en la 17-18
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dchrispaul (Jun 4, 2013)

pucelano87 said:


> *->Ciutat de Valencia [Levante - Valencia]*: For now, only the new cover will be build
> *->Ramón Sanchez Pizjuan [Seville]:* Only the facade was made, it does not look anything like the Render of that video.
> *->Los Carmenes [Granada]:* It is not real, there is no such thing as expected.
> *->Benito Villamarín [R. Betis - Seville]:* 100% But they have no money to do it. It is a project that I started doing 20 years ago.
> ...


Thanks for the detailed reply it was very helpful. Seems Reale arena can also be included in the list. Spain is getting some world class stadiums in near future


----------



## Akai (Nov 16, 2011)

Projects:


----------



## Kepa_Jametxo (Mar 8, 2020)

Como ha cambiado Anoeta (Reale Arena) en 2 años.
The change of Anoeta (Reale Arena) in 2 years.
-Vieja capacidad/old capacity: 32.000
-Capacidad actual/current capacity: 39.500
-Club: Real Sociedad
-Ciudad/city: San Sebastián
-Inauguración/opening: 1993
-Remodelación/remodelation: 2017-2019
Then:















Now:
















Kaixo Anoeta! Reforma de Anoeta: la Real ya piensa en su nuevo estadio de fútbol.





Los detalles del Reale Arena que aún están por venir


Las obras en el Reale Arena, estadio de la Real Sociedad, aún no han terminado. Quedan zonas por acabar, como la de vestuarios y exteriores.




eldesmarque.com





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1235206605379112963


----------



## Kepa_Jametxo (Mar 8, 2020)

El cambio de Ipurua en 5 años.
The change of Ipurua in 5 years.
-Vieja capacidad/old capacity: 5.500
-Capacidad actual/current capacity: 8.164
-Club: S.D. Eibar
-Ciudad/city: Eibar
-Inauguración/opening: 1947
-Remodelación/remodelation: 2014-2019
Then:
























Now:




























CAMPO MUNICIPAL DE DEPORTES IPURUA - Kirol instalazioen errolda - Censo de instalaciones deportivas · Eusko Jaurlaritza - Gobierno Vasco







instalazioak.euskalkirola.com












El Eibar se entrena a puerta cerrada y baja la persiana de su tienda oficial por el COVID-19


El club devuelve el dinero a socios y aficionados que no pudieron presenciar el duelo contra la Real , el primer partido a puerta cerrada del fútbol español.



as.com


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

I expect you could get Estadio Algarve up to 40,000 with some monstrous end stands. Plus Jose Alvalade, Luz and Dragao- and then 8-12 stadiums in Spain. Or 8 in Spain, 4 in Morocco if it makes the bid more appealing.


----------



## Kepa_Jametxo (Mar 8, 2020)

In the Estadio Anduva (Miranda de Ebro), they are building the new lighting towers.









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372177701746933760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372202074189017099It's probable that the principal stand will be rebuilt. The new stand will be similar to the stand built in 2015.








Source: CD Mirandés


----------



## Kepa_Jametxo (Mar 8, 2020)

El Alcoraz will be finished very soon.

















__
http://instagr.am/p/CM5XJF9AggX/









Estadio de El Alcoraz


Según Diario del Altoaragon se divide en tres veces la colocación del tejado la primera de las tres parece terminada




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

Leedsrule said:


> I expect you could get Estadio Algarve up to 40,000 with some monstrous end stands. Plus Jose Alvalade, Luz and Dragao- and then 8-12 stadiums in Spain. Or 8 in Spain, 4 in Morocco if it makes the bid more appealing.


The 2026 World Cup may not be representative of minimum requirements by FIFA going forward. Maybe 12 stadiums will be enough.


----------



## Leedsrule (Apr 6, 2010)

Ramanaramana said:


> The 2026 World Cup may not be representative of minimum requirements by FIFA going forward. Maybe 12 stadiums will be enough.


Not for a 48-team tournament it won't.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

Leedsrule said:


> Not for a 48-team tournament it won't.


How many stadiums are necessary for 16 extra matches than what we have now (64 to 80)? Russia had 12 venues with 4 stadiums hosting as few as 4 games each.

Luzhniki and Krestovsky both held 7 matches.

Unless there's a logistical reason to do with fans and shortage of hotel rooms Im overlooking, what's to stop a bidder from playing more matches at each of the stadiums? Countries spend billions for some venues to host 4 matches. More matches at each venue sounds like a selling point if anything.

12 venues, with each playing a maximum of 7 games, covers the 80 matches.


----------



## ElvisBC (Feb 21, 2011)

well, lusail stadium is going to host 10 games in four weeks, so make your own calculation based on that.


----------



## Kepa_Jametxo (Mar 8, 2020)

Ramanaramana said:


> How many stadiums are necessary for 16 extra matches than what we have now (64 to 80)? Russia had 12 venues with 4 stadiums hosting as few as 4 games each.
> 
> Luzhniki and Krestovsky both held 7 matches.
> 
> ...


Remember that in the World Cup 1982, there were 24 teams and 52 matches, but there were 17 stadiums. So in a World Cup with 48 teams I don't think that there will be 12 stadiums.


----------



## Ramanaramana (Mar 24, 2021)

Kepa_Jametxo said:


> Remember that in the World Cup 1982, there were 24 teams and 52 matches, but there were 17 stadiums. So in a World Cup with 48 teams I don't think that there will be 12 stadiums.


You're probably right, I was just thinking that each bidder is different, and the North American World cup shouldn't be the standard for every cup after it because it's such a big scale. Qatar have managed to get their stadiums down to 8 from the initial 12. I think FIFA will set a minimum number of stadiums for World Cups after 2026, but it might not necessarily be as high as 16, as it's not necessary to cover an 80 match tournament.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

Kepa_Jametxo said:


> Remember that in the World Cup 1982, there were 24 teams and 52 matches, but there were 17 stadiums. So in a World Cup with 48 teams I don't think that there will be 12 stadiums.


Yeah, but most of stadiums had only three matches, and some out of them, only two ones.
I bet it has non-sense to bid with stadiums with only 3 matches nowadays


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

The new 'Ciudad de La Línea' stadium will have a visor in Tribuna and Preferencia and capacity for 9,000 spectators

The new stadium in which the Real Balompédica will play its matches , which is scheduled to be renamed _Ciudad de La Línea and_ will be built in the same space as the current one _*,*_ will have a visor both in Tribune and in Preference [this one of less length] , a capacity of 9,000 spectators expandable in the backdrops up to 12,000 and an area dedicated only to commercial activity facing Santa Bárbara beach, which may also increase its capacity with a second floor. The municipal contracting table of the City Council has awarded the project to a joint venture this Friday morning(Unión Temporal de Empresas) as a result of the union of two accredited architects of the province who merge to be able to respond to the demands placed by the municipality for a building that is valued at about 5.5 million euros. The works may begin before the end of the present 2021.









El nuevo estadio 'Ciudad de La Línea' tendrá visera en Tribuna y Preferencia y capacidad para 9.000 espectadores


El Ayuntamiento adjudica la elaboración del proyecto a una UTE de dos empresas de la provincia La oferta comercial se centraliza de cara a la playa de Santa Bárbara En el diseño predominan los colores blanco y negro de la Balona Galería gráfica: así será el futuro estadio Ciudad de La Línea




www.europasur.es


----------



## John McClane (Sep 11, 2020)

Balaidos Stadium (Celta de Vigo) - La Liga


----------



## Kepa_Jametxo (Mar 8, 2020)

S.D. Huesca will renovate their training centre.












Meanwhile, El Alcoraz works continue. The roof is already finished, and the works are expected to be finished in August.

















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1401512334024228864








Estadio de El Alcoraz


Evidentemente salvaguardar los derechos y la comodidad de los socios antiguos que llevamos desde 2011 en general sin mojarnos independientemente de la ubicación. Ahora las 6-7 primeras filas van a estar descubiertas y deberían de ser las que se asignen a nuevos abonados. Como ya se ha dicho, si...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Kepa_Jametxo (Mar 8, 2020)

This season, La Liga set up a drone-cam in the stadiums. In this link there is a video of every La Liga stadium from the air.








Así han lucido los 20 estadios de LaLiga Santander desde las alturas


Así han lucido los 20 estadios de LaLiga Santander desde las alturas




noesfutboleslaliga.marca.com


----------



## Kepa_Jametxo (Mar 8, 2020)

The stadium Ramón de Carranza (Cádiz) changes their name to Nuevo Mirandilla. The name comes from the old Cadiz's stadium, Estadio Mirandilla.









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1408027551428194307








Las dos 'bufandas' de la memoria en Cádiz: ¿quién fue Ramón?, ¿valdría llamarlo 'Estadio Carranza'?


Una batalla lingüística, histórica y legal irrumpe en la ciudad por el nombre del campo de fútbol: "Es como si un estadio se llama Adolf Hitler y pasa a llamarse solo Hitler"




www.lavozdelsur.es


----------



## Kepa_Jametxo (Mar 8, 2020)

Spanish main leagues stadiums:
La Liga (1st division)




La Liga Smartbank (2nd division)




1a RFEF (3rd division)




2a RFEF (4th division)


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*Marbella FC*

The mayor announces a new stadium and shelves the Best Of You project

The stadium that the councilor announced today will have a capacity for 10,000 spectators and will also have an indoor athletics track under the grass and a gym.

An installation that aims to be a benchmark at the national level and for which an ideas contest will be launched in September , which has been invited to participate by the large companies in the sector at the national level.

The budget to carry out the stadium is just over 11 million euros and after carrying out the contest, the presentation of the projects, the tender and the award of the same, the project could begin to be built at the end of 2023, with a work execution period of 24 months.









La alcaldesa anuncia un nuevo estadio y da carpetazo al proyecto de Best Of You


La alcaldesa de Marbella, Ángeles Muñoz, ha confirmado hoy que el proyecto presentado hace un año por ella misma y Best Of You para la construcción de un nuevo Estadio Municipal pasa a la historia. Ha anunciado que será el propio Ayuntamiento el que acometa la construcción, con capacidad para...




www.marbella24horas.es


----------



## Kepa_Jametxo (Mar 8, 2020)

The reform of Can Misses in Ibiza to host LaLiga Smartbank.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1429404886576373764


----------



## Temporarily Exiled (Sep 12, 2018)

Maximum permitted capacity in sporting venues has been increased following the surpassing of Spain's 70% vaccination target.



> Sources from the Inter-Territorial Council of the National Health System confirmed to EL PAÍS that soccer and basketball stadiums will be able to increase their capacity to 60% in open spaces and 40% in closed spaces, at the same time as the regions are deescalating other coronavirus restrictions in their territories. This means, for example, that up to 60,000 people will be able to enter Camp Nou, Barcelona F.C.’s stadium, or 26,000 in Sevilla’s stadium. The increase in capacity will be applied to top-flight La Liga and the Second Division.


In Spain, third vaccine dose will only go to people with compromised immune systems


----------



## Kepa_Jametxo (Mar 8, 2020)

The new Estadio Reina Sofía, in Salamanca, home of Unionistas C.F.
















Estadios de fútbol de España


¿El Badajoz un momento económico muy delicado? Pero si tiene un dirigente que está invirtiendo con fuerza en el ¿ha cambiado algo en los últimos meses?.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

10 million-euro redevelopment of Benidorm bull ring a step closer to becoming a reality


10 Million-euro Redevelopment Of Benidorm Bull Ring A Step Closer To Becoming A Reality Keep up with the Latest News In English from around Spain




spanishnewstoday.com


----------



## Florio (Oct 31, 2014)

What kind of works are going on in Elche?


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^^









El Martínez Valero se sigue poniendo guapo


El Elche continúa con la actualización y reforma de la instalación




alicanteplaza.es


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

ATLÉTICO MADRID PLANNING SPORTS CITY PROJECT AROUND WANDA METROPOLITANO

The proposal also includes a 6,000-seat mini stadium for its reserve team

It is hoped that work on the project, which would be partially funded by the LaLiga Impulso venture, can begin by the end of the year.










Atlético Madrid planning sports city project around Wanda Metropolitano


Mayor of Madrid José Luis Martínez-Almeida has announced today (Tuesday) that the City Council will give the green light to...




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

The old Marbella stadium will be demolished in September 2023

Huete Arquitectos' preliminary project wins the City Council's ideas contest









EL viejo estadio de Marbella será derruido en septiembre de 2023


El anteproyecto de Huete Arquitectos gana el concurso de ideas del Ayuntamiento




www.diariosur.es





Huete Arquitectos will have six months to present the basic project (2 months) and the execution project (4 months), according to it is in the specification.

From there, the works would be tendered, although the big problem, still unresolved, is financing .

This morning no further information on the winning draft has been provided, not even the capacity that it proposes for the stadium.









Huete Arquitectos gana el concurso de ideas del nuevo estadio de Marbella


Al final no ha habido sorpresas y el proyecto que partía como favorito, denominado \'Dream B1G", ha sido el ganador del concurso de ideas para construir el nuevo estadio de Marbella. Detrás está la empresa local Huete Arquitectos, habitual desde hace años en llevarse proyectos del Ayuntamiento...




www.marbella24horas.es


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

The Cabildo of Gran Canaria evaluates at "much more than 20 million euros " the hypothetical remodeling necessary in the Gran Canaria Stadium for its expansion to at least 40,000 spectators, a necessary condition to be able to be in the parameters of the venue for the Copa del Rey. World of 2030.

“The 40,000 spectators of the venue must be net”, a figure aside from the people who have other tasks in the installation, such as members of security, organization, journalists, etc... “We would need eight thousand two hundred more people”. This was confirmed in the last hours by the counselor Francisco Castellano, in statements to the radio program El Espejo Canario.

The Cabildo would have begun to survey several architecture professionals for the hypothetical expansion work that would be centered on a new Rising stand (the one with the marker) to “prepare a pre-project and present documentation before September 30, at the latest ”.

The key date, as we have already indicated, is November 11, 2022. That day, the RFEF will issue the report on the 11 stadiums (15 options) that will represent the Spanish proposal as a candidate with Portugal for the 2030 World Cup.









El Cabildo evalúa la ampliación del Estadio en más de 20 millones de euros







www.tintaamarilla.es


----------



## Sandro14 (Nov 28, 2021)

Any new updates?


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

The president of *Getafe* reached an agreement with the city council for a transfer of the stadium for 40 years. Getafe will carry out its reform in a short time, when it has an agreement with a construction company.

The Coliseum Alfonso Pérez will be reformed in 2-3 years since, thanks to the agreement between Ángel Torres and the city council for the transfer of the territory of the stadium, which meets certain requirements, since the president of Getafe wants to reform the stands, the roof of the stadium and Above all, improve access, since the Getafe stadium is the only stadium that has tickets for part of the stadium.

Another requirement signed by the two parties is the absence of the moat, currently the only stadium in Europe in the first division that has a moat for the rapid diffusion of water when it rains, for this reason, the president has wanted to remove it for a long time and it was the main thing in the deal.









¡El nuevo estadio del Getafe!


Leer esta noticia en OneFootball.




onefootball.com


----------



## juanandradehuidobro (10 mo ago)

Sport center La Cebada Madrid.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Eguesan Energy, a consultant from Las Palmas de Gran Canaria , has been chosen by the Valencian Institute of Finance (IVF) to carry out the technical study for the Rico Pérez stadium in Alicante to become a multipurpose venue.

The consultancy Eguesan Energy, which participated in the master plan for the Ciudad Deportiva de Gran Canaria, will deliver the sketch in January









Una empresa de la capital diseña el nuevo estadio de la ciudad de Alicante


La consultora Eguesan Energy, que participó en el plan director de la Ciudad Deportiva de Gran Canaria, entregará el boceto en enero




www.laprovincia.es


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Palma City Council has completed its purchase of the land on which RCD Mallorca’s former home, Estadi Lluís Sitjar, had sat.

The LaLiga club last month hailed the striking of an agreement to unblock the sale of the land. The deal has now been concluded, ending a dispute that had rumbled on for over two decades after the club moved from the Lluís Sitjar to what is now known as the Estadi Mallorca Son Moix.

Mallorca confirmed in a statement that the council, otherwise known as the Cort, has purchased the land for a fee of €10.2m (£8.9m/$10.8m). The club will use the amount received for its shares to fund the redevelopment of the Estadi Mallorca Son Moix. The club will reportedly receive €3.4m from the deal.









Palma City Council completes purchase of Estadi Lluís Sitjar site


Palma City Council has completed its purchase of the land on which RCD Mallorca’s former home, Estadi Lluís Sitjar, had...




www.thestadiumbusiness.com


----------



## juanandradehuidobro (10 mo ago)

Sport center public in Madrid.


----------

